# VIEJITOS



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects. 
Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...



does that setup actually work ..........or is it just for show :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Ttt for the homie.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...


WUZ UP HOMIE... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...


   :wave: :wave: 
looking tight homie..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 08:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...


sick pumps


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456268
> *Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE VIEJITOS TOPIC!!!!....GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!!,,,,


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

San Bernardino Chapter.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 01:26 AM~20457990
> *GLAD TO SEE VIEJITOS TOPIC!!!!....GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!!,,,,
> *


thanks lil homie...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 1 2011, 09:53 AM~20459022
> *San Bernardino Chapter.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homies... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Apr 30 2011, 08:45 PM~20456517
> *WUZ UP HOMIE... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


that wut i am talking about homie...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 1 2011, 11:56 AM~20459683
> *thanks lil homie...
> *


I GOT A FEW PICS FROM THE OXNARD CHAPTER....ILL POST THEM IN A SEC


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 30 2011, 08:57 PM~20456283
> *does that setup actually work ..........or is it just for show :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2011, 04:14 PM~20460648
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


just for show homie...


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 1 2011, 04:50 PM~20460798
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 06:24 PM~20461286
> *nice bikes  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 2 2011, 06:38 AM~20464992
> *thanks homie...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

NICE RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 03:09 PM~20460016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike looks familiar? is it the one in the music video


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 03:28 PM~20468762
> *this bike looks familiar? is it the one in the music video
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 03:28 PM~20468762
> *this bike looks familiar? is it the one in the music video
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thiss ruca is bomb as fuck...
the ranflas an the bike are sick too


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 03:28 PM~20468762
> *this bike looks familiar? is it the one in the music video
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMIES BIKE FROM THE OXNARD CHAPTER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 2 2011, 06:08 PM~20468998
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


cool thought that picture looked familiar


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 05:24 PM~20469499
> *cool thought that picture looked familiar
> *


I'VE SEEN THAT BIKE ONCE.
MAN DOES THAT BLUE SHINE. :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 2 2011, 07:46 PM~20469660
> *I'VE SEEN THAT BIKE ONCE.
> MAN DOES THAT BLUE SHINE.  :cheesy:
> *


yea i like it, I had one for a while, simular color and frame style.

Plain and simple but, still a head turner


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 2 2011, 02:13 PM~20468214
> *:wave:
> *


wussup homie...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 4 2011, 01:54 PM~20484286
> *wussup homie...
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO. 
JUST HOT AS F'K.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 4 2011, 01:55 PM~20484294
> *NOTHING MUCH BRO.
> JUST HOT AS F'K.
> *


it not to bad when you live like 2 min from the ocean..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 4 2011, 04:01 PM~20485010
> *it not to bad when you live like 2 min from the ocean..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha. I used to live like 20min away from the ocean. 
Now more like 1hour.
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt Viejitos


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

whos in the mo..f...n.house


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Viejitos Sacramento Chapter in the House !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20501120
> * Viejitos Sacramento Chapter in the House !
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes lil homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies is anybody going to the lowrider magazine show in az this weekend...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homie.. i took 1 place this weekend in az lowrider magazine show


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20566806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20566806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20566806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Viejitos in the House !


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 6 2011, 11:54 PM~20501120
> * Viejitos Sacramento Chapter in the House !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Looking good carnalitos!!


My son just got his first bike late last year. It's a '75 Schwinn with OG paint on it.
We're working on it now...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ViejitoS_Chicago_@May 17 2011, 11:57 AM~20571059
> *:wow:
> Looking good carnalitos!!
> My son just got his first bike late last year.  It's a '75 Schwinn with OG paint on it.
> ...


that nice bike homie..


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ViejitoS_Chicago_@May 17 2011, 11:57 AM~20571059
> *:wow:
> Looking good carnalitos!!
> My son just got his first bike late last year.  It's a '75 Schwinn with OG paint on it.
> ...


That looks bad ass, nice job.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20456283
> *does that setup actually work ..........or is it just for show :dunno:
> *


That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homie is anybody coming down for the ventura show...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 20 2011, 06:51 AM~20592082
> *wussup homie is anybody coming down for the ventura show...
> *


Thinkin about it, you going to the Socios show?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2011, 08:10 AM~20592459
> *Thinkin about it, you going to the Socios show?
> *


no homie not this year..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning my brothers....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies. is anybody going to santa barbara show.....


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

Q-VOLE, MR ZAPATA. JUST PASS'N BY.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

zap59 said:


> Q-VOLE, MR ZAPATA. JUST PASS'N BY.:wave::wave::wave:


wussup big dog..


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS FROM THE CERVANTES FAM.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you. cervantes fam...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


 wussup homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homie


 Nothing much bro. 
Waiting till the next show.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much bro.
> Waiting till the next show.


my next show will be LA lowrider show .i am getting more stuff done to my tricycle


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> my next show will be LA lowrider show .i am getting more stuff done to my tricycle


 Nice; imma be hitting up a couple more shows in the area. 
I'll be going to the lowrider show if i get the chance to finish my pinstripe and lift my bike.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

WUP DANNY WHAT'S CRAKIN HOMIE!!! MAJESTICS JUST PASSING THRU HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> WUP DANNY WHAT'S CRAKIN HOMIE!!! MAJESTICS JUST PASSING THRU HOMIE :thumbsup:


 wussup big dog....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nice; imma be hitting up a couple more shows in the area.
> I'll be going to the lowrider show if i get the chance to finish my pinstripe and lift my bike.


 hope to see you at the LA lowrider show homie....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> hope to see you at the LA lowrider show homie....


 I hope so to bro. Last time i saw your trike was in November in the Traffic show in Ontario.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

waz up :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is my new project, I just painted it yesterday


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 327623
> View attachment 327624
> View attachment 327625
> View attachment 327626
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 327623
> View attachment 327624
> View attachment 327625
> View attachment 327626
> ...


Viejitos to the top.!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies just finished my lil bike.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 329742
> View attachment 329743
> wassup homies just finished my lil bike.....


 nice color bro.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> nice color bro.


thank you. homie...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> thank you. homie...


 when you guys coming down to the IE.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> when you guys coming down to the IE.


wassup homie maybe after the lowrider magazine show in LA....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MY SILVER BULLET IS GOING TO GET A MAKE OVER PRETTY SOON. 
GOING TO CHANGE IT UP A BIT.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> MY SILVER BULLET IS GOING TO GET A MAKE OVER PRETTY SOON.
> GOING TO CHANGE IT UP A BIT.


cool..nice bike homie.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> cool..nice bike homie.....


 Thanks bro. I hope it comes out good. No big changes i think but im sure it will give it a different
look.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thanks bro. I hope it comes out good. No big changes i think but im sure it will give it a different
> look.


 all right homie if you need any help hit me up ........


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MY CHAPTER WILL BE JUDGING THE BIKES. THE RIGHT WAY.!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> MY CHAPTER WILL BE JUDGING THE BIKES. THE RIGHT WAY.!


i will see if i can make it out there. homie...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies is anybuddy going to the oldies car show in san fernando....


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup homies is anybuddy going to the oldies car show in san fernando....


 WUP DANNY WHAT'S CRAKIN HOMIE, MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> WUP DANNY WHAT'S CRAKIN HOMIE, MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE DOG :thumbsup:


wassup big art was new homie......


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

84SIK*MULISS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies. just got my seat back from hernan and i am going to pack the tricycle and go to LA....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies. i took 1 place in LA


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations homie, any photos?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Congratulations homie, any photos?


thanks homie. sorry on pic homie....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies is anybody going to the oldies show........


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup homies is anybody going to the oldies show........


 Ventura bike chapter are there to represent.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD MSR DANNY & MIS CRISTING


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> LOOKING GOOD MSR DANNY & MIS CRISTING


 thank you. david & favi....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

here some pic of my 20in fender i just painted for bike i am building.....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies just got my plaque for my car.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE MONTE HOMIE!!>..LOVE THE COLOR!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Fleetangel said:


> NICE MONTE HOMIE!!>..LOVE THE COLOR!


thanks homie....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

is there any viejitos bike go to vegas....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> is there any viejitos bike go to vegas....


As of right now i have no idea. 
My parts are being made right now and engraved but im not sure if they will be ready.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 356194
> View attachment 356195
> wussup homies just got my plaque for my car.....


VERY CLEAN CONGRATS:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> VERY CLEAN CONGRATS:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos39 said:


> View attachment 373211
> [nice cars homie/QUOTE]


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

?Congrats on your win at Vegas. Trike always looking clean. Do you know who place 3rd in special interest class?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 375038


 Congrats Danny on your win!!! You looked good there in Vegas didnt see you though but your bike looked good next to the Majestics!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks big art....lol...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Any Viejitos going to the Traffic show in Ontario,CA


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Any Viejitos going to the Traffic show in Ontario,CA


yes i was going to go but they cancelled it


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WHATS UP VIEJITOS, JUST CHECKIN THRU, WANTED TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE NEW SAN ANTONIO TX CHAPTER,I GOT ASKED TO START UP BY THE HOUSTON CHAPTER AND WAS APPROVED BY THE TEXAS VIEJITOS CAR CLUB PRESIDENT. SO I JUST WANTED TO LET YA KNOW ITS MY HONOR TO REP A VERY WELL RESPECTED NAME AND I WONT LET YA DOWN, HERES OUR BIKES AND STILL HAVE OTHER PROJECTS IN THE WORKS.




















THIS ONE WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK FOR 2012


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> WHATS UP VIEJITOS, JUST CHECKIN THRU, WANTED TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE NEW SAN ANTONIO TX CHAPTER,I GOT ASKED TO START UP BY THE HOUSTON CHAPTER AND WAS APPROVED BY THE TEXAS VIEJITOS CAR CLUB PRESIDENT. SO I JUST WANTED TO LET YA KNOW ITS MY HONOR TO REP A VERY WELL RESPECTED NAME AND I WONT LET YA DOWN, HERES OUR BIKES AND STILL HAVE OTHER PROJECTS IN THE WORKS.
> View attachment 401897
> 
> View attachment 401899
> ...


congralations on your new chapter homie and welcome to the bike club....


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> WHATS UP VIEJITOS, JUST CHECKIN THRU, WANTED TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE NEW SAN ANTONIO TX CHAPTER,I GOT ASKED TO START UP BY THE HOUSTON CHAPTER AND WAS APPROVED BY THE TEXAS VIEJITOS CAR CLUB PRESIDENT. SO I JUST WANTED TO LET YA KNOW ITS MY HONOR TO REP A VERY WELL RESPECTED NAME AND I WONT LET YA DOWN, HERES OUR BIKES AND STILL HAVE OTHER PROJECTS IN THE WORKS.
> View attachment 401897
> 
> View attachment 401899
> ...


Congrats! Welcome to San Antonio TX Chapter of the ViejitoS Worldwide Family :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

any viejitos going the mesa AZ


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wassup danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup danny


wut up juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up juan


nm just here chillen 
whats new with u?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> nm just here chillen
> whats new with u?


wut up fool. just kicking back at the pad thinking about making another bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Fuck it bust it out lol 
umm we gots to talk buisness lol hit me up 
(805)861-7600


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Fuck it bust it out lol 
umm we gots to talk buisness lol hit me up 
With a text
(805)861-7600


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

What's up Danny hows it going homie...:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> What's up Danny hows it going homie...:wave:


wut up big art long time no see...wut new..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

[h=2]PAYING IT FORWARD "FREE CAR SHOW" NO REGS FEES, FREE DRINKS AND FOOD FOR ALL.[/h]_







SATURDAY, FEB.18TH., 2012, LIVING WORD 260 EAST ELM ST. OXNARD, CA. 10:00AM-4:00PM_
*SAVE THIS DATE: "SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH, 2012 IN OXNARD, VENTURA COUNTY, CA." 

"THE LIVING WORD CHURCH OF OXNARD" IS HAVE A VERY SPECIAL EVENT FOR THE PUBLIC AND 

THE GENTE OF OXNARD AND ALSO FROM THE SURROUNDING AREAS OF VENTURA COUNTY. 

"TOTALLY FREE CAR SHOW FOR EVERYBODY." 

EVENT DATE: SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH., 2012
SHOW TIME: 10:00AM-4:00PM
SHOW LOCATION: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST. 
OXNARD, CA 93033. 

"FREE REGISTRATIONS, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS" FOR EVERYBODY AT THIS EVENT AND A 

FAMILY EVENT WITH FUN FOR ALL AGES SO IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CITY OF OXNARD, IN 

VENTURA COUNTY. THAT WOULD BE GREAT CAUSE I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE AND HOPEFULLY 

SOME OF MY BROTHERS CAN MAKE IT UP TO OXNARD. 

FREE VENDOR SPACES AVAILABLE. 

FOR ANY NEEDED INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO 

CONTACT: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST.
OXNARD, CA. 93033 
"PASTOR LAWRANCE GARCIAS" 
(805) 824-2388*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TTT *


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> :wave:


wut up homie...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut up homies! i got a new project i'm working on.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 434368
> View attachment 434371
> wut up homies! i got a new project i'm working on.


Looking good Danny...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 434368
> View attachment 434371
> wut up homies! i got a new project i'm working on.


dam bro going to look bad ass pm were u find these bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut up homies who going to AZ


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homies who going to AZ


wish i was going again went in 2010 bad ass show but that morning rain and cold fucked me up lol your bike was at that show homie right i took pics of if :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

my new project is getting there.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> wish i was going again went in 2010 bad ass show but that morning rain and cold fucked me up lol your bike was at that show homie right i took pics of if :thumbsup:


 a foo last year it rain like hell over there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> a foo last year it rain like hell over there


:wave: Corection, last year it was so hot everyone wished it rained there. Maybe this time around it will be just right, no rain,no 110 degree heat, but warm, no cloud's with a slight breeze. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: Corection, last year it was so hot everyone wished it rained there. Maybe this time around it will be just right, no rain,no 110 degree heat, but warm, no cloud's with a slight breeze. :thumbsup:


 you r right homie it was 2 years ago


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 441012
> my new project is getting there.


dam bro looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> dam bro looking good :thumbsup:


 thanks homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

Just doping in say what up .
like what's going on in here


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

2lowsyn said:


> Just doping in say what up .
> like what's going on in here


whats up homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

2lowsyn said:


> Just doping in say what up .
> like what's going on in here


 wut up homie :wave:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

wer is everyone at lol hope yall homies have a goodweekend :drama:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> wer is everyone at lol hope yall homies have a goodweekend :drama:


 i went to a lil car show today. and you have a good weekend to homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 442159
> :wave:


 wut up homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homie


nada bro ur new project is looking good cant wait to see it all done :h5:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> nada bro ur new project is looking good cant wait to see it all done :h5:


 thanks homie


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the support Danny. Will see you and the rest of the Viejitos Bike Club this Sunday


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wicked95 said:


> Thanks for the support Danny. Will see you and the rest of the Viejitos Bike Club this Sunday


 NO Thank you homie jesse


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

were all the homies at :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> were all the homies at :wave:


 wut up homie. just waiting for the bike show this weekend it going to be a good one


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homie. just waiting for the bike show this weekend it going to be a good one


post lots of pics bro :h5:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut up homie i got some of my parts done for my pirate tricycle.see you guy in AZ...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> :nicoderm:


wut up homie


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

WHAT'S UP DANNY GOOD TO SEE YOU LAST SUNDAY....:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> WHAT'S UP DANNY GOOD TO SEE YOU LAST SUNDAY....:wave:


the same here big art..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just got my confermation letter so i will see you homies in AZ next weekend.....


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> just got my confermation letter so i will see you homies in AZ next weekend.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just added some new accesories


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

some pics from sundays show in SA


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good raza. that 16 in the background is it viejitos to?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

nope not ours


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

kool .bikes looking real clean. cant wait to chill with u guys.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> View attachment 457083
> some pics from sundays show in SA
> 
> View attachment 457080
> ...


 nice bikes homie


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> looking good raza. that 16 in the background is it viejitos to?


na bro that bike belongs to your homie ATX lol


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice bikes homie


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> kool .bikes looking real clean. cant wait to chill with u guys.


u know it homie mi casa es tu casa :wave:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MIDNIGHT MIRAGE ALREADY BROKEN DOWN TO FIX IMPERFECTIONS AND MAYBE ADD TO PAINTJOB,NOT RUSHING IT THIS TIME


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ljlow82 said:


> na bro that bike belongs to your homie ATX lol


:roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ljlow82 said:


> u know it homie mi casa es tu casa :wave:


next year loko


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ljlow82 said:


> na bro that bike belongs to your homie ATX lol



ATX was there?


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

ClassicPlayer said:


> ATX was there?


:boink:he had the dora 12in by our tent


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut up my homies. just getting ready to go to AZ this weekend


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, okay. My 3 yr old kept wanting to ride it.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Oh, okay. My 3 yr old kept wanting to ride it.


 cool thanks homie. i glad he or she like it


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up my homies. just getting ready to go to AZ this weekend


good luck at the show this weekend homie post lot of pics


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> good luck at the show this weekend homie post lot of pics


 thanks homie..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOOD MORNING VIEJITOS


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie..


were the pics homie how did u do


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> were the pics homie how did u do


no pics homie put i took home. frist place...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> no pics homie put i took home. frist place...


congrats on yur win homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> congrats on yur win homie:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER HOMIES


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HAPPY EASTER HOMIES


happy easter to you to homies


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

is ther any show coming up homies


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

this weekend in santa ana


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> :wave:


wut up big art


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Wuz up Danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

EVILRIDER said:


> Wuz up Danny..


wut up homie how r you doing....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homie how r you doing....


DOING GOOD BRO GETTING A NEW BIKE ON THE WORKS!...HOW BOUT U?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

EVILRIDER said:


> DOING GOOD BRO GETTING A NEW BIKE ON THE WORKS!...HOW BOUT U?


doing ok homie.just working on my other tricycle homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> doing ok homie.just working on my other tricycle homie


FIRME...IM TRYING TO FINISH A QUICK PROJECT FOR THE VENTURA CAR SHOW...HOPE TO SEE U THERE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

EVILRIDER said:


> FIRME...IM TRYING TO FINISH A QUICK PROJECT FOR THE VENTURA CAR SHOW...HOPE TO SEE U THERE


ok homie.i will see you there..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> 
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> ...


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Qvo
:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Qvo
> :wave:


wut up big dog


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


u know ima be there x)


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> u know ima be there x)


No shit foo the club is gonna be ther foo


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> No shit foo the club is gonna be ther foo


foo shut up n get back to working on ur bike >_>


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> foo shut up n get back to working on ur bike >_>


Am already done sanding it I need to go get more metal sheets tho foo


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

que pasa homies tx passing thru


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just got a new bat holder for my bike


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 467719
> just got a new bat holder for my bike


looking good bro any homies got 26in parts for sale


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> looking good bro any homies got 26in parts for sale


what r you looking for homie


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> what r you looking for homie


anything custom or whatever out there bro


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> anything custom or whatever out there bro


 here is my homie number 1-626-652-2179 jr.he sale bike parts and custom parts give him a call homie and he will help you out he got good prices


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> here is my homie number 1-626-652-2179 jr.he sale bike parts and custom parts give him a call homie and he will help you out he got good prices


thanks for looking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning my homies...


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

What's up Viejitos


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

highway said:


> View attachment 470267


 that a nice bike homie


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Viejitos OC Bike Chapter*

Throw your V's up Throw your V's up


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Throw your V's up Throw your V's up


:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

You like the bike bro


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Viejitos1869 said:


> You like the bike bro


:boink:


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

You got a bike bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Throw your V's up Throw your V's up


CLEAN!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Throw your V's up Throw your V's up


 nice..nice..


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Viejitos1869 said:


> You got a bike bro


got a 68 beach cruiser that comen out soon


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Are any viejito homies going to the traffic show...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

have to say this bike is one fav VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> have to say this bike is one fav VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks homie. it look a little different now i got engraving on my seat & fork....


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Throw your V's up Throw your V's up





Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie. it look a little different now i got engraving on my seat & fork....


Get down! Badass!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 cool thanks homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> Are any viejito homies going to the traffic show...


Im not a member of Viejitos anymore but i'll be there walking around hanging out with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 cool thanks homie


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Are any viejito homies going to the traffic show...


Is it sold out bro if not I'll be rolling just save me a spot


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope u guys can make it. Going to be a real nice cruize


Vm0m0 said:


> cool thanks homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys know VIEJITOS I.E will be ther holding it down for the club...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viejitos1869 said:


> Is it sold out bro if not I'll be rolling just save me a spot


no homie it's not sold out and there's no pre-reg just show up early the day of show, If I get there earlier I'll save you a spot....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Im not a member of Viejitos anymore but i'll be there walking around hanging out with them. :thumbsup:


ok.cool see you there homie


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning my homies...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> good morning my homies...


goodmorning homess
VIEJITOS I.E IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup bump for the homiez. LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE.


Socal#13 said:


> goodmorning homess
> VIEJITOS I.E IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut


mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup bump for the homiez. LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE.


wut up big dog


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup bump for the homiez. LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE.


naah homie you tripping VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

nuthing much. juss chilling. HOPE UR SIGN IS OK, I STILL FELL BAD FROM WHEN I WALKED INTO IT OVER AT BEST OF FRIENDS


Vm0m0 said:


> wut wut up big dog


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NAW BRO IM SITTING DOWN IN MY CHAIR.LOL AND WE BOTH R IN THE HOUSE


Socal#13 said:


> naah homie you tripping VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Sup danny wats good homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> NAW BRO IM SITTING DOWN IN MY CHAIR.LOL AND WE BOTH R IN THE HOUSE


thise foo...thats rigth homie VIEJITOS ND YOUR CLUB IN THE HOUSE

Eyy homess wen you posted those pics of the beach for your cruse topic its gonna be sick seeing all that shiney paint nd chrome crusing up nd down


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> nuthing much. juss chilling. HOPE UR SIGN IS OK, I STILL FELL BAD FROM WHEN I WALKED INTO IT OVER AT BEST OF FRIENDS


ok. foo i know how you r now


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ok. foo i know how you r now


GET HIM!!!JK WUTS GOOD DANNY


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sup danny wats good homie


 wut up foo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up foo


Eyy foo ma fone dnt work for call rite now ima get my other phone 2morrow so pm me on wat u think i u could sell it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:banghead:


Vm0m0 said:


> ok. foo i know how you r now


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD TIMES VENTURA IN DA HOUSE. YEA BUDDY 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Eyy foo ma fone dnt work for call rite now ima get my other phone 2morrow so pm me on wat u think i u could sell it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HELL YA MAN. I CANT WAIT. ND I KOW THE VIEJITOS R IN DA HOUSE. TTMFT[QUOTE=Socal#13;15453961]thise foo...thats rigth homie VIEJITOS ND YOUR CLUB IN THE HOUSE

Eyy homess wen you posted those pics of the beach for your cruse topic its gonna be sick seeing all that shiney paint nd chrome crusing up nd down[/QUOTE]


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD TIMES VENTURA IN DA HOUSE. YEA BUDDY


Wassup Zek


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> GET HIM!!!JK WUTS GOOD DANNY


 nothing much homie wut up with you...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> nothing much homie wut up with you...


 GETTING READY FOR THE VENTURA CARSHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Jus having fun giving those shout outs.TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup Zek


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> GETTING READY FOR THE VENTURA CARSHOW


 that good homie see you there..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Posted on the block wile I shine up the paint ask me wats the bike club I tell them its VIEJITOS...
NOW wer you foo's at throw those V'up nd let them know whos in the house...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

We'll be throwing the V's up this weekend at wego show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> We'll be throwing the V's up this weekend at wego show


thats rigth homie put it donw for the club in thise side of town will be doing the same thingbe doing the in traffic whos going..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

WTF, look what my dog did to my bike!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 474241
> View attachment 474242
> WTF, look what my dog did to my bike!


Are you going to have it fix the Ventura show?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

a scuff and buff should take care of that if its not deep,which just looks like the coating from the cage, good luck


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 474241
> View attachment 474242
> WTF, look what my dog did to my bike!


USED TO BE UR DOG!LOL


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Are you going to have it fix the Ventura show?


yes i will be ready mike you know ME..lol


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> a scuff and buff should take care of that if its not deep,which just looks like the coating from the cage, good luck


thank god i put 6 coats of clear on it homie..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes i will be ready mike you know ME..lol


 HAHAHA!! Yeah I knowned you for more then 15 years..I was thinking I was going to have to help you do a all nighter to get it done..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> HAHAHA!! Yeah I knowned you for more then 15 years..I was thinking I was going to have to help you do a all nighter to get it done..


 cool thanks.mike


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up to all of you brothers...have a good one


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up to all of you brothers...have a good one


 wut up big homie...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up big homie...


nothing much homie just getting ready for work nd bumping the VIEJITOS page...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> nothing much homie just getting ready for work nd bumping the VIEJITOS page...


 that wut i am talking about homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that wut i am talking about homie


yup gotta get that money to get my bike looking good...ey homie big fan of you lil trike are you comeing to the traffic show


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

saw Dr. Dre at a stop light driving down PCH!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> yup gotta get that money to get my bike looking good...ey homie big fan of you lil trike are you comeing to the traffic show


 thanks homie..yes i will be there homie r you going


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie..yes i will be there homie r you going


denada homie...you know ill be ther to hold it donw for all the homie in VIEJITOS NOT ONLY IN CALIFAS BUT WORLDWIDE HOMIE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 475776
> saw Dr. Dre at a stop light driving down PCH!


Wat kind car was that


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat kind car was that


silver and black rolls royce.i was talking to him he seems like a petty cool guy


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lets bump thise pg ...i dont belive you saw d.r.e


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

whatup yall,had good weekend here, went to the wego picnic show and i got 2nd place radical and best paint,also did photoshoot for streetseen magazine, then we get home to look on here for the online show,and wifes bike got 3rd mild and lil trike got 2nd, just reppin to the fullest


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whatup yall,had good weekend here, went to the wego picnic show and i got 2nd place radical and best paint,also did photoshoot for streetseen magazine, then we get home to look on here for the online show,and wifes bike got 3rd mild and lil trike got 2nd, just reppin to the fullest


 congrats homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> congrats homie


Congrats to both off you VmOmO toke first place...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Congrats to both off you VmOmO toke first place...


 thanks homie...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

congrats to all the winners 
here are some pic of some of the bikes were at the wego 
















































just a few that i took


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

nice bikes homie


ljlow82 said:


> congrats to all the winners
> here are some pic of some of the bikes were at the wego
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE. TTT WADD YUP VIEJITOS, R U GUYS READY FOR TRAFFIC*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whatup yall,had good weekend here, went to the wego picnic show and i got 2nd place radical and best paint,also did photoshoot for streetseen magazine, then we get home to look on here for the online show,and wifes bike got 3rd mild and lil trike got 2nd, just reppin to the fullest


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE. TTT WADD YUP VIEJITOS, R U GUYS READY FOR TRAFFIC*


 you know it..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Wish I had something to show so I can be in the line up with you guys.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wish I had something to show so I can be in the line up with you guys.


 at least you gonna kick it with us ke no homie...the day you finish your projects will come...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE. TTT WADD YUP VIEJITOS, R U GUYS READY FOR TRAFFIC*


 ViejitoS were born ready...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS were born ready...


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SUP VIEJITOS!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> at least you gonna kick it with us ke no homie...the day you finish your projects will come...


Yup it should be a good time even with this hot ass weather.
My parts are all here just need a couple more and get a frame.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Serioss...eyy you still git that flat chrome seat...i got a chrome frame nd bondo frame but the one is for my lil brother...


CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup it should be a good time even with this hot ass weather.
> My parts are all here just need a couple more and get a frame.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup it should be a good time even with this hot ass weather.
> My parts are all here just need a couple more and get a frame.


 wut up homie i got a 1979 20' schwinn frame if you r looking for one


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Serioss...eyy you still git that flat chrome seat...i got a chrome frame nd bondo frame but the one is for my lil brother...


No bro I sold the whole bike together. It wasn't even a flat chrome seat i had a bunch of bumps on it. 
Every part on it was show chromed.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homie i got a 1979 20' schwinn frame if you r looking for one


Thanks bro. but im looking for a 16''.
the 20'' i had didn't fit in my room.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thanks bro. but im looking for a 16''.
> the 20'' i had didn't fit in my room.


i use to have one but I sold it...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thanks bro. but im looking for a 16''.
> the 20'' i had didn't fit in my room.


 cool....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump 
VIEJITOS I.E 
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Bump
> VIEJITOS I.E
> IN THE HOUSE


 go morning my homies....2 more days


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> go morning my homies....2 more days


morning homess...yup to more day nd its show time


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> morning homess...yup to more day nd its show time


what time r you going homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what time r you going homie[/QUOTE
> I still dont know homie thers a meeting today to talk about it..are you gonna line up with us or you getting ur own spot


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > what time r you going homie[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > let me know homie that way we could line up together i will pm you my number
> ...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ay Foo ima be there at 3 or 4 in the morning I ain't tryna wait in line for a long as time haha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Ay Foo ima be there at 3 or 4 in the morning I ain't tryna wait in line for a long as time haha


fuck it if you get ther befor us save us good spot...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> fuck it if you get ther befor us save us good spot...


How many bike u bringing? ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its 1st come 1st serve socal13. It gets packed


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

And I ain't tryna move that box around so if u foos get there late ima stay posted in the same spot either way


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Sh't does get crowded.
I got there around 10am; got lucky and got in around 12.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

you homies save me a spot i got a 2 hour drive and i got 2 bikes....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

It was nice meeting you homie mis respectos...hopeing it aint the first nd last time we line up at the car shows..congrats on your wins...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

[h=6]i feel accomplished now that they picked a picture of my bike from the Lowrider Magazine, to be displayed in an art museum in Oceanside.[/h]


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 479768
> *i feel accomplished now that they picked a picture of my bike from the Lowrider Magazine, to be displayed in an art museum in Oceanside.*


congrats homie well deserve


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 479768
> [h=6]i feel accomplished now that they picked a picture of my bike from the Lowrider Magazine, to be displayed in an art museum in Oceanside.[/h]


Congrats brother


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

You diserve it homie your bike is a sick bike unique in its own stilo...


Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 479768
> [h=6]i feel accomplished now that they picked a picture of my bike from the Lowrider Magazine, to be displayed in an art museum in Oceanside.[/h]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. GOTTA GO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> It was nice meeting you homie mis respectos...hopeing it aint the first nd last time we line up at the car shows..congrats on your wins...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


 thanks homie.i had a good time kick it whit you lil homie..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie.i had a good time kick it whit you lil homie..


Oraa if we go to ventura will see you ther we migth go...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa if we go to ventura will see you ther we migth go...


that will be cool if you homie can come down to the venture show if you do hit me up homie and i will save you homies a spot


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that will be cool if you homie can come down to the venture show if you do hit me up homie and i will save you homies a spot


 it would be sick homie if we make it to the show were trying to leave thise local shows nd put VIEJITOS I.E in the map but were not only trying to do it for use were gonna do for all the VIEJITOS worldwide...ill let you know by satrday in the afternoon if we do...can you post up the pics we took at the car show porfas


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> it would be sick homie if we make it to the show were trying to leave thise local shows nd put VIEJITOS I.E in the map but were not only trying to do it for use were gonna do for all the VIEJITOS worldwide...ill let you know by satrday in the afternoon if we do...can you post up the pics we took at the car show porfas


 i will post them after i get out of work homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> i will post them after i get out of work homie


Ok thanks big homie..have a good one at work...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SSEE THE VIEJITOS IE AT THE BEACH. ANY OTHER CHAPTERS COMING ALONG.ILL ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL.ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC​


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SSEE THE VIEJITOS IE AT THE BEACH. ANY OTHER CHAPTERS COMING ALONG.ILL ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL.ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


 my bikes r to small to ride homie.....hahaha


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> my bikes r to small to ride homie.....hahaha


they r perfect for u bro!...one on each leg!lol


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

VIEJITOS OXNARD & I.E AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gracias homie...we migth have a car wash sunday so I dont know if were gonna be able to go to ventura but if anything well try to make it...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Gracias homie...we migth have a car wash sunday so I dont know if were gonna be able to go to ventura but if anything well try to make it...


OK HOMIE IF YOU HOMIE CAN MAKE IT THAT WILL BE COOL PUT IF NOT IT OK WE WILL WAIT FOR ANOTHER DAY HOMIE...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

well talk about it on our meeting friday nd if thers change of plans nd we do go ill let you know rigth a away homie...were trying to have that car wash to raise money nd get the new members their plaque homie ...


Vm0m0 said:


> OK HOMIE IF YOU HOMIE CAN MAKE IT THAT WILL BE COOL PUT IF NOT IT OK WE WILL WAIT FOR ANOTHER DAY HOMIE...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 479768
> [h=6]i feel accomplished now that they picked a picture of my bike from the Lowrider Magazine, to be displayed in an art museum in Oceanside.[/h]


Congrats G nice meeting u at the traffic show thanks for bringing that G as mini trike to the show and I'll hit you up about the scratch on the frame that I have.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Congrats G nice meeting u at the traffic show thanks for bringing that G as mini trike to the show and I'll hit you up about the scratch on the frame that I have.


 THANKS LIL HOMIE.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> they r perfect for u bro!...one on each leg!lol


 THATS FUCKED UP FOO..LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Letting my siren blow on my drive way nd letting my neighbors know WHOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Letting my siren blow on my drive way nd letting my neighbors know WHOS IN THE HOUSE


hhahaha u got it to work?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> hhahaha u got it to work?


Yeah foo the wires in the inside were unplugd...but i charged you batter like half way...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> THANKS LIL HOMIE.


\
JSUT MESSING WITH YA DOGG!LOL


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

ssickk ass foo aha let see if i get my bike to be rideable


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> ssickk ass foo aha let see if i get my bike to be rideable


cual...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> \
> JSUT MESSING WITH YA DOGG!LOL


 it all good homie...:guns:.LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Migth cruse today with the homies 
Am a takw mi sire nd let that bitch blow as I hit the calles am a let everyone know whos IN THE HOUSE
VIEJITOS


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> it all good homie...:guns:.LOL


U READY FOR SUNDAY????


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> U READY FOR SUNDAY????


 yes sir. r you going on sat or sunday


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes sir. r you going on sat or sunday


MAYBE SATURDAY


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump...wast up danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Bump...wast up danny


 wut up lil homie ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up lil homie ...


not much just chilling waiting for the weekend to come..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


>


thats your bike homie..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> thats your bike homie..


NOPE THATS A CHIQUES CHAPTER BIKE HOMIE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> NOPE THATS A CHIQUES CHAPTER BIKE HOMIE


viejitos or goodtimes


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> viejitos or goodtimes


 he is in my chapter homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> he is in my chapter homie


he dosent roll with to the shows homie thats a clean bike to be keept at home collecting dust..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> he dosent roll with to the shows homie thats a clean bike to be keept at home collecting dust..


 i know what you mean homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> i know what you mean homie


talk to them homie a lil mottivasin migth work


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> talk to them homie a lil mottivasin migth work


 you could only say so much homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> you could only say so much homie


true that eyy eyy but as longest your comided nd your willing to put you chapter out ther thats all it counts....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes sir. r you going on sat or sunday


See you sunday...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> See you sunday...


SEE U THERE BRO N DANNY TOO


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> SEE U THERE BRO N DANNY TOO


Are setting up saturday or sunday?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> See you sunday...


 ok see ya


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> SEE U THERE BRO N DANNY TOO


 ok robert see u there to homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok i made this bike for my son to ride in the streets put it just stay in the garage do you think i should just make it for show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 481702
> ok i made this bike for my son to ride in the streets put it just stay in the garage do you think i should just make it for show


:yes: some ideas just came into my head with that bike.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes: some ideas just came into my head with that bike.


 and what idea is that homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deamm homie I wish my dad whoul've got me one of thise but he dosent support me on doing thise...


Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 481702
> ok i made this bike for my son to ride in the streets put it just stay in the garage do you think i should just make it for show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> and what idea is that homie


The frame is perfect. 
if it were mine, I would go for parts first and lower it to the floor. It already has that kink in the front already.
So it will get pretty low. Besides that a whole lot of murals on the fenders. 
just my 2 cents. other little things i would change but looks bad as is.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> The frame is perfect.
> if it were mine, I would go for parts first and lower it to the floor. It already has that kink in the front already.
> So it will get pretty low. Besides that a whole lot of murals on the fenders.
> just my 2 cents. other little things i would change but looks bad as is.


if i make this for show it will have all new parts and murals on it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS​


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> Are setting up saturday or sunday?


SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ok robert see u there to homie


HOPE UR CHAPTERS GOING! ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE VIEJITOS CHIQUES!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 481702
> ok i made this bike for my son to ride in the streets put it just stay in the garage do you think i should just make it for show


DAMN!! IT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE!....U KNOW U WANNA MAKE IT A SHOWBIKE! GOT MY VOTE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN!! IT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE!....U KNOW U WANNA MAKE IT A SHOWBIKE! GOT MY VOTE


 thanks foo


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

1 MORE DAY AND IT CAR SHOW AGAIN.SEE YOU HOMIE OUT THERE...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

IM ON MA WAY TO DROP OFF A BIKE TODAY AT THE SHOW


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E bumping the page
Good luck to you danny on tommorows show nd also to anybody thats going post some pics I wanna see that good show that we missed...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

WON 1ST PLACE & TOOK BEST OF SHOW BIKE AT THE VENTURA SHOW


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deammmm danny that trophy is taller then you homie
Congrats on your wins big homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WUZ UP DANNY!! GOOD LOOKING OUT G! CONGRATS ON UR WIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAAAAAAAM. TTT HOMIE KEEP IT UP ND SEE U SOON


Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 482923
> WON 1ST PLACE & TOOK BEST OF SHOW BIKE AT THE VENTURA SHOW


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 482923
> WON 1ST PLACE & TOOK BEST OF SHOW BIKE AT THE VENTURA SHOW


That's what I'm talking about Danny Boy. Good seeing you today... Swap meet next sunday?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

sick homie congrats!!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

VIEJITOS AT THE VENTURA SHOW


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wut up homies. well i will be in long beach this weekend..:biggrin:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up homies. well i will be in long beach this weekend..:biggrin:


WUTS GOING DOWN IN LB?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WUTS GOING DOWN IN LB?


car show homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> car show homie


WHICH SHOW??????


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry it in lakewood it a raider nation car show..:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> sorry it in lakewood it a raider nation car show..:worship::worship::worship:


OHH I LIVE LIKE 10 MIN FROM THERE...BUT BOOOOO RAIDERS!!...SEE U IN S.B.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> OHH I LIVE LIKE 10 MIN FROM THERE...BUT BOOOOO RAIDERS!!...SEE U IN S.B.


 ok foo..this one for the cowboy :guns:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats going dwn in sb. I live close by


INKEDUP said:


> OHH I LIVE LIKE 10 MIN FROM THERE...BUT BOOOOO RAIDERS!!...SEE U IN S.B.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats going dwn in sb. I live close by


 Santa barbara not san bernardo..:twak:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> ok foo..this one for the cowboy :guns:


You mean Cowgirls...............


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

VIEJITOS I.E 
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> VIEJITOS I.E IN THE HOUSE


wut up homies..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ok foo..this one for the cowboy :guns:


...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good morning homies....


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC​


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT


wut up foo


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

how is going to santa barbara show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> how is going to santa barbara show


WUZ UP DOGG U READY?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Danny you comeing down to the viejitos car show on pomona...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP DOGG U READY?


 you know it...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Danny you comeing down to the viejitos car show on pomona...


 when is it..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> you know it...


SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> when is it..


Satrday from 9 to 4...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Satrday from 9 to 4...


No. homie i need to take my tricycle on saturday for in door pre-reg for santa barbara show...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> No. homie i need to take my tricycle on saturday for in door pre-reg for santa barbara show...


Oraa homie handle good luck...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up homies from viejitos were is the show goin to b at frm pomona


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its in pomona in back of joys bbq


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Do u have the adress is it just cars n motorcycles


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Do u have the adress is it just cars n motorcycles


Its cars bikes nd motorcycle its calld doing it for the kids...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ill try to get it rigth now...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Its cars bikes nd motorcycle its calld doing it for the kids...


Orale I feel like Rollin by n checkn out those rat rods


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah thers going to be alot ther that day...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah thers going to be alot ther that day...


Yea I give ur boys props they got sick Chevy 2 dorr


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy furby thise is ill could got itd going to be in the thomas plaza downtown pomona...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy furby thise is ill could got itd going to be in the thomas plaza downtown pomona...


Wait wa I didn't understand u


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Wait wa I didn't understand u


The viejitos car show is going to be in downtown pomona the thomas plaza nd secound street...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting confermation on LATINS FINEST POMONA TO REPRESENT.TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

irale latin luxury oc bthere


Socal#13 said:


> The viejitos car show is going to be in downtown pomona the thomas plaza nd secound street...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> irale latin luxury oc bthere


Sick homie come out nd support man thise show if for the kids nd keeping them out of gangs....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nd the good thing about thise show its only $5 for bikes yup I said it $5


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nd the good thing about thise show its only $5 for bikes yup I said it $5


Dam wasn't able to. Bring bike th
O


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Dam wasn't able to. Bring bike th
> O


Chales fuck it...post some pics in here if you took some I wanna see wat I missd


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good monring homies...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> good monring homies...


wass good danny how was the show in sb..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> wass good danny how was the show in sb..


it was good homie...:biggrin:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> it was good homie...:biggrin:


Oraa homie tigth...am not even gonna ask if you place cus I know you did you deserve all those trophys nd props that all the people give you..you have a hell of a sick bike...was up with your sons bike


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa homie tigth...am not even gonna ask if you place cus I know you did you deserve all those trophys nd props that all the people give you..you have a hell of a sick bike...was up with your sons bike


thanks homie...it still in the garage...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie...it still in the garage...


Are you gonna fix it or wat have in stores for it...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Are you gonna fix it or wat have in stores for it...


 what r you talking about homie...:dunno:..LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what r you talking about homie...:dunno:..LOL[/QUOT
> Its cus you said that you dirent know weather to make it a show bike..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > what r you talking about homie...:dunno:..LOL[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

deam homie well good look...did you do the fenders your slefs..
.


Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > ok.now i know what you mean homie... i still don't know what to do homie i got to much shit to work on..:tears:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> deam homie well good look...did you do the fenders your slefs..yes...
> .


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deam ther sickkk are they on sell


Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > deam homie well good look...did you do the fenders your slefs..yes...
> > .


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Deam ther sickkk are they on sell why r you looking for some


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > Deam ther sickkk are they on sell why r you looking for some
> ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah homie I want 2 but a being thinking of building a trike
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > ok.homie let me know
> ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > How much would you charge me homie
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > do you what them made and painted to....:ugh:
> ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah homie just made am take it them to the the guy thats painting my frame so he can match it with the leafing nd pinstring nd some other things his doing...
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > cool homie let me know
> ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> > How much would you charge me..
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > $200
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up carnal....socal13


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up carnal....socal13


Was good homie gracias for bumping the viejitos page


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good morning homies


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Good morning homies


WUZ UP MR DANNY VIEJITO! HOW U DOING?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP MR DANNY VIEJITO! HOW U DOING?


 wussup homie did you go to the lowrider fest show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homie did you go to the lowrider fest show


NAA HOMIE...I HEARD IT WASNT WORTH IT SO WE JUST STAYED HOME...I WENT TO DAVIDS TO WORK ON A FRAME....WUT DID U DO?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> NAA HOMIE...I HEARD IT WASNT WORTH IT SO WE JUST STAYED HOME...I WENT TO DAVIDS TO WORK ON A FRAME....WUT DID U DO?


I just kick back this weekend. homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> I just kick back this weekend. homie


wut bout this sunday coming up???


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> wut bout this sunday coming up???


 you know what up this sunday foo....:twak:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

There is a bike show in LA on sunday..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wassup danny wats good homie!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> you know what up this sunday foo....:twak:


 JUST MAKING SURE U DIDNT FORGET!...LO


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup danny wats good homie!


 wassup foo..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t-b7QRM070&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> There is a bike show in LA on sunday..


what show mike..:dunno:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t-b7QRM070&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 that's right homie..uffin:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that's right homie..uffin:


Simon from oxnard to I.E nd worldwide vieejiitosss


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup foo..


U going to the show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup foo..


U going to the show


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U going to the show


 you know it..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Simon from oxnard to I.E nd worldwide vieejiitosss


ay punk wheres my battery


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> ay punk wheres my battery


Punk to madre ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN DA HOUSE. :wave:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Selling tickets for the BBQ. Come & join us for our fundraiser June 24th the tickets are $10. Hit me up for the tickets!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Watching cheech nd chong nd bumping the page...vIEjitos TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 496515
> Selling tickets for the BBQ. Come & join us for our fundraiser June 24th the tickets are $10. Hit me up for the tickets!


WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> you know it..


See u there foo....so how u been


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOO BAD I DONT KOW A GOOD DETAIL OR POLISHER GUY. I COULD USE THERE SERVICE COMIN UP IN A FEW WEEKS TO KNOCK OUT THESE JOBS I GOT COMIN UP.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES!!


thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> See u there foo....so how u been


ok. foo just kicking it...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for SOCAL13


mr.widow-maker said:


> TOO BAD I DONT KOW A GOOD DETAIL OR POLISHER GUY. I COULD USE THERE SERVICE COMIN UP IN A FEW WEEKS TO KNOCK OUT THESE JOBS I GOT COMIN UP.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump for SOCAL13


Was good with thise homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

If your down. I could use u on polishing allumium if u got all your equiptment nd stuff.In a couple weeks


Socal#13 said:


> Was good with thise homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT..viejitos now were you at


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> TTT..viejitos now were you at


wassup homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup homie


Was good homie how you been g...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was good homie how you been g...


 doing ok homie just kicking it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> doing ok homie just kicking it


Oraa sick happy fathers day homie...no shows today


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> TTT..viejitos now were you at


Hitting ur cell up but ur ass won't answer.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Hitting ur cell up but ur ass won't answer.


Foo here you go again with thise shit you haven calld me or txtd
Since thursday ive been txting my homegurl nd tudy calld me yestday like 3 times my primo did to so am sure its your craigslist phone


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa sick happy fathers day homie...no shows today


 thanks lil homie.no show this weekend homie got to go to granddaughter birthday party...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks lil homie.no show this weekend homie got to go to granddaughter birthday party...


 denada homie .oh ok the I.E bike club migth be hitting bell for the oldmemories bike show thise sat but thats all up to me now


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Foo here you go again with thise shit you haven calld me or txtd
> Since thursday ive been txting my homegurl nd tudy calld me yestday like 3 times my primo did to so am sure its your craigslist phone


Foo fuck u nvmd


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


Wiick3d951 said:


> Foo fuck u nvmd


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Foo fuck u nvmd


Its true homie I aint lieing dawg


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homies...


Was cracking OG triple OG


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was cracking OG triple OG


just right here at work lil homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E 
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

whats going on homies how is everyone :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> whats going on homies how is everyone :wave:


 every thing ok homie just getting ready for r viejitos bqq this weekend


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E
In the housE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

If your viewing thise topic nd your a solo rider in the I.E viejitos I.E is now recruding solo riders dont matter the condition of you bike all we ask is support us the way the club will support you nd respect the club the way the club will respect you pm if your intrested


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> If your viewing thise topic nd your a solo rider in the I.E viejitos I.E is now recruding solo riders dont matter the condition of you bike all we ask is support us the way the club will support you nd respect the club the way the club will respect you pm if your intrested


:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up viejitos.........where's socal ....I have a 20' trike clean...new never been use...let me know if Ur interested


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to give a special thanks to Premier B.C and Majectics B.C For your support.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> I want to give a special thanks to Premier B.C and Majectics B.C For your support.


 Thank you again Danny Boy.. Always down to support you & your club...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Thank you again Danny Boy.. Always down to support you & your club...


thanks mike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY IS OUR BEACH CRUIZE AT HUNNINGTON. WHOS ALL COMING.... DANNY,IE......?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wats the point of haveing a bike like thise wen cant even ride it tierd of seeing it siting in my room I wanna ride it around the neighborhood nd let everyone know whos in the house guess I have to wait to get fixt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL don't trip bro....sell me the 16' wheel...lol I need it for my lil girls bike


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> LOL don't trip bro....sell me the 16' wheel...lol I need it for my lil girls bike


Hell nah homie that wheel has a twisted trim aound it to match the knock off


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FULL CUSTOM CATAGORY! ill be forward to competing wth u. WIDOWMAKER COMIN SOON!


Socal#13 said:


> Wats the point of haveing a bike like thise wen cant even ride it tierd of seeing it siting in my room I wanna ride it around the neighborhood nd let everyone know whos in the house guess I have to wait to get fixt


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> FULL CUSTOM CATAGORY! ill be forward to competing wth u. WIDOWMAKER COMIN SOON!


I'll be ur competition trust once my bike is done.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Hell nah homie that wheel has a twisted trim aound it to match the knock off


I just need the wheel carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BOUT TIME U GET ON CARNAL. TTT WADD UP G. BRING IT HOMIE ILL SHOW U WHOS IN THE HOUSE. LOL SEE IT AT VEGAS WTH MINE


Wiick3d951 said:


> I'll be ur competition trust once my bike is done.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> FULL CUSTOM CATAGORY! ill be forward to competing wth u. WIDOWMAKER COMIN SOON!


Homie thise aint no competision bike thise bike is only going to ve out for a cople of months then am sellibg it...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> I just need the wheel carnal....


I need the whole thing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> I'll be ur competition trust once my bike is done.


Foo you toke my theme for you bike you idea jokr


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> I need the whole thing


Lol ok bro....nice bike though


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Lol ok bro....nice bike though


It could've been yours...gonna be sellling it pretty soon including with all the lacer parts am getting


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Y u selling it


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BOUT TIME U GET ON CARNAL. TTT WADD UP G. BRING IT HOMIE ILL SHOW U WHOS IN THE HOUSE. LOL SEE IT AT VEGAS WTH MINE


Lol yeah I been on here and we'll see. I'm not going to end up going to Vegas :/


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Y u selling it


Cuss am only gonna keep my trike ..nd with money I get from thise bike m going to buy my 1939 chevy truck


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Foo you toke my theme for you bike you idea jokr


OK u swear I'm still working on a theme before I get it painted


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Cuss am only gonna keep my trike ..nd with money I get from thise bike m going to buy my 1939 chevy truck


But is it rideable


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> OK u swear I'm still working on a theme before I get it painted


Better come up with a differnt one cus the guy thats gonna paint it nd me already talk he has the drawing paint nd the rest of that good shit you better go with that foo was from viejitos nd his hooking it up


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much would u b selling it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> How much would u b selling it


Ill be takeing offer homie..thise bike is gonna look different by legions bike show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat u g. U dont wanna try to go or what


Wiick3d951 said:


> Lol yeah I been on here and we'll see. I'm not going to end up going to Vegas :/


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tribal designs?


Socal#13 said:


> Ill be takeing offer homie..thise bike is gonna look different by legions bike show


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Ill be takeing offer homie..thise bike is gonna look different by legions bike show


Orale carnal woot talk later....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tribal*
> 
> yeah homie ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

What parts


Socal#13 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> > Tribal*
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What partsForks.bars.sissy bar seat is going to get upholerster.nd maybe rims


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whos doing them. Jus chromed


Socal#13 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> > What parts
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whos doing them. Jus chromed
> 
> 
> Socal#13 said:
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2tone. Wooo BALLER. LET ME GET SOME FERIA


Socal#13 said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> > Whos doing them. Jus chromed
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish I was balling so can have some sickk as bike out ther...


mr.widow-maker said:


> 2tone. Wooo BALLER. LET ME GET SOME FERIA
> 
> 
> Socal#13 said:
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

For the $ u r going to drop id jus put it on the trike


Socal#13 said:


> I wish I was balling so can have some sickk as bike out ther...
> 
> 
> mr.widow-maker said:
> ...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Better come up with a differnt one cus the guy thats gonna paint it nd me already talk he has the drawing paint nd the rest of that good shit you better go with that foo was from viejitos nd his hooking it up


Mmm naw I'll see though


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tribals r my kinda designs x)


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Mmm naw I'll see though


Fuck it your call


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Your rigth homie am see wass good before I start working on my trike


mr.widow-maker said:


> For the $ u r going to drop id jus put it on the trike
> 
> 
> Socal#13 said:
> ...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Tribals r my kinda designs x)[/Q
> Foo ther like two other foos with your handle bars same desing same same everything


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hes already got his bike tribal. TTT


Socal#13 said:


> Wiick3d951 said:
> 
> 
> > Tribals r my kinda designs x)[/Q
> > Foo ther like two other foos with your handle bars same desing same same everything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> FULL CUSTOM CATAGORY! ill be forward to competing wth u. WIDOWMAKER COMIN SOON!


His bike is in semi. There lot bikes cut
The middle pole off and they r in semi


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Man y u tell him.lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> His bike is in semi. There lot bikes cut
> The middle pole off and they r in semi


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Man y u tell him.lol


I already knew homie am not new to thise my bike only has 3 mods on the frame


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> I already knew homie am not new to thise my bike only has 3 mods on the frame


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup:


We got a cople full bike comeing out so dont trip


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT...VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> TTT...VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE


 :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOMARROW. WILL THE,VIEJITOS BLOW THOSE SIRENS AND BE IN THE HOUSE


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good morning homies......


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

whats up homies,just want to let ya know that the new streetseen magazine comes out tommarow featuring my bike ,its sold at barnes n nobles or hasting or online, reppin VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats homie you bike is sick you deserve it


MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whats up homies,just want to let ya know that the new streetseen magazine comes out tommarow featuring my bike ,its sold at barnes n nobles or hasting or online, reppin VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whats up homies,just want to let ya know that the new streetseen magazine comes out tommarow featuring my bike ,its sold at barnes n nobles or hasting or online, reppin VIEJITOS TTT


congratulations homie ....


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thanx homies


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whats up homies,just want to let ya know that the new streetseen magazine comes out tommarow featuring my bike ,its sold at barnes n nobles or hasting or online, reppin VIEJITOS TTT


u earn it homie congrats. on the mag many more to come homie VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just got back from o.c nd got a lil some some for my bike


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy danny you comeing down to the viejitos o.c chapter car show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Uhuh a LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN.  DID U LIKE IT.LOL


Socal#13 said:


> Just got back from o.c nd got a lil some some for my bike


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Uhuh a LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN.  DID U LIKE IT.LOL


Homie grow up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How does it look. 


Socal#13 said:


> Homie grow up


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

n e ways, VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Uhuh a LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN.  DID U LIKE IT.LOL


Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lol


Wiick3d951 said:


> Lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT VIEJITOS I.E IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT



hopefully i make it my work on my new bike has been slowed down due to whack hospital bills...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HEY HOMIE U OK, WAT HAPPEN


Wiick3d951 said:


> hopefully i make it my work on my new bike has been slowed down due to whack hospital bills...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup my homies...uffin:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup my homies...uffin:


Was up danny its been a long time since you been here..how you been homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


Socal#13 said:


> If your viewing thise topic nd your a solo rider in the I.E viejitos I.E is now recruding solo riders dont matter the condition of you bike all we ask is support us the way the club will support you nd respect the club the way the club will respect you pm if your intrested


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IF U GUYS NEED SOME BREAD. FELL FREE TO HIT UP JUAN. HE SHIPS THAT STUFF UPS!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinche guerrito lmfao!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Pinche guerrito lmfao!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up danny its been a long time since you been here..how you been homie


wassup lil homie i been a lil busy lately.i am making some 20' trike fender right now.i don't know if i what to make a trike or sale the fenders i will post some pic later....uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ther clean homie ..let me know wat you wanna do with them wen you make your mind up gee


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:naughty:


Wiick3d951 said:


> Lmao!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just got thise today a gift from my primo gonna be reping Viejitos all day on thise one


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Just got thise today a gift from my primo gonna be reping Viejitos all day on thise one


THAT NICE HOMIE...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not as nice as your bike tho


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 507126
> View attachment 507127


 for sale or trade for 20' bike parts...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

[h=2]LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012[/h]_







LATIN LUXURY CC/BC CRUISE NIGHT_
Whats up people come out and join us LATIN LUXURY CC/BC sat. July 14 from 5pm to ? at Farmer boys 15991 Perris Boulevard, Moreno Valley CA. cruise night all car clubs and solo riders welcome come hang out and bring the family we will be having a DJ and raffles so come out and join us for some summer night fun so lets have a good time and leave the attitude and drama at home​


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> *LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: i'll be there. most definitely


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: i'll be there. most definitely


Ur not going to the viejitos oc car show with us or wat foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS ROLL. U DOWN??


Wiick3d951 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: i'll be there. most definitely


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Ur not going to the viejitos oc car show with us or wat foo


I may work Saturday idk yet plus if I don't work I'll go to viejitos car show tone this one since its a 5 pm.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS ROLL. U DOWN??


Most likely aha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> I may work Saturday idk yet plus if I don't work I'll go to viejotos car show tone this one since its a 5 pm.


You better go foo I have something for yo thats gonna get you mad ass hell ...check your spelling wen you spell ViejitoS foo


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> You better go foo I have something for yo thats gonna get you mad ass hell ...check your spelling wen you spell ViejitoS foo


I don't get but hurt ass quick as u  and my phone types by itself


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

N I may not make I most likely have work feria comes first.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> for sale or trade for 20' bike parts...


HOW MUCH??? PM ME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*DID SOME ONE SAY MAD ASS HELL???? LMAO SO TELL ME, WHAT IS IT*


Socal#13 said:


> You better go foo I have something for yo thats gonna get you mad ass hell ...check your spelling wen you spell ViejitoS foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

X2182138321034934239832. LMAO


Wiick3d951 said:


> I don't get but hurt ass quick as u  and my phone types by itself


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT VIEJITOS...
GONNA BE CLOWNING THISE SATERDAY AT VIEJITOS O.C CAR SHOW


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> TTT VIEJITOS...
> GONNA BE CLOWNING THISE SATERDAY AT VIEJITOS O.C CAR SHOW


To early aha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> To early aha


To early for wat


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> TTT VIEJITOS...
> GONNA BE CLOWNING THISE SATERDAY AT VIEJITOS O.C CAR SHOW


Was up homie guna b there for a fact suport oc viejitos


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up homie guna b there for a fact suport oc viejitos


Sickkkk see ther then homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Sickkkk see ther then homie


Orale say was up at da show guna mayb take my bike or da homies tricycle


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale say was up at da show guna mayb take my bike or da homies tricycle


simon homiee I will your takeing the batman bike...i still got the handlebars homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> simon homiee I will your takeing the batman bike...i still got the handlebars homie


Yea mayb guna get my frame this week or use a diferentone

Wa handle bars


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ora..the twisted ones with the engraveing on them


furby714 said:


> Yea mayb guna get my frame this week or use a diferentone
> 
> Wa handle bars


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Ora..the twisted ones with the engraveing on them


Orale lookin for ne trades


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale lookin for ne trades


Wat you have


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat you have


Well I got different stuff look on da classified thng


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bc will be in the house showing support


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Well I got different stuff look on da classified thng


Oraa ok ill see..but need cash tho homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest bc will be in the house showing support


Was up grumps


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up grumps


Waz up socal


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa ok ill see..but need cash tho homie


Well was da price cuz am kinda short on money das y homie but wud look good on my 20 inch


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Well was da price cuz am kinda short on money das y homie but wud look good on my 20 inch


Yeah homie its fully twisted..thise handle bar are not like the rest you know how some are long ..thise one is kind of short nd twisting partis thick...wats the most you can do


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up socal


Not much homie putting my bike togther nd getting ready for the car show saterday


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie its fully twisted..thise handle bar are not like the rest you know how some are long ..thise one is kind of short nd twisting partis thick...wats the most you can do


Well idk wa u have in mind cuz I'm jobless u no dis fucked up economy


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Not much homie putting my bike togther nd getting ready for the car show saterday


Firme, I'm taking mine the way it is I still need a lot todo to it, but I was thinking of selling it or trading it n getting myself a TRIKE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Well idk wa u have in mind cuz I'm jobless u no dis fucked up economy


Is 40 to much gee..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oraa I got my 26" witch will stay with stock parts my 20" am I been getting custom parts lil by lil but am going to probably sell it wen I pick back up on my teike


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Firme, I'm taking mine the way it is I still need a lot todo to it, but I was thinking of selling it or trading it n getting myself a TRIKE


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Is 40 to much gee..


Ill see after bills tomoro but just bring m dwn ne ways homie mayb ill get m or homeboy


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Ill see after bills tomoro but just bring m dwn ne ways homie mayb ill get m or homeboy


Simon homie...u aint from lantin lux no more homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Simon homie...u aint from lantin lux no more homie


Naww homie.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Naww homie.


Oraa...your from a club tho


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa...your from a club tho


Yea homie.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea homie.


Firme wich one homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

THE ARTISTICS


Socal#13 said:


> Firme wich one homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> THE ARTISTICS


Tigth your in lil spankz chapter


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Tigth your in lil spankz chapter


Oc chapter


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT HAPPEN :dunno:


Socal#13 said:


> Simon homie...u aint from lantin lux no more homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

U know furby all over the place.....he's down for the hood


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> U know furby all over the place.....he's down for the hood


Ahaha u noo it just gotta choose we're I fit best n to hang around with u no it homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Ahaha u noo it just gotta choose we're I fit best n to hang around with u no it homie


Simon carnal...do Ur thang......loko


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal...do Ur thang......loko


Yea dawg so was good


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Q'vo dreamer nd furby


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up socal.....if Ur coming to the viejitos show this Saturday bring the parts we might end up making a deal...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea dawg so was good


Same shit carnal tu saves how this hot ass weather makes u stupid


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Same shit carnal tu saves how this hot ass weather makes u stupid


Hahaha serioo huh homie. Damm am fukn struggling inm lookin for a fuckn job ey


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up socal.....if Ur coming to the viejitos show this Saturday bring the parts we might end up making a deal...


simon gee..am takeing the forks.nd stering wheel nd some mufflers nd may be my handlebars if I get my custom ones by saterday


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> simon gee..am takeing the forks.nd stering wheel nd some mufflers nd may be my handlebars if I get my custom ones by saterday


Orale sounds good cuz I sold my trike now we building another trike.....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale sounds good cuz I sold my trike now we building another trike.....


Serio...you still got the trike kit the crome one


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No I trade it for some parts foo....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> No I trade it for some parts foo....


Deam..i txtd you last week nd I got no responds


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal u strictly taking cash for your parts or trades too


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

a lil homie is there a flyer for the viejito show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Socal u strictly taking cash for your parts or trades too


Wat you got for trades


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> a lil homie is there a flyer for the viejito show


Yeah homie.ill try to get...eyy if you need somewere to stay nd you trying to go to the car show to help kids with cancer my house door are all open for you homie we have the master room empty your call


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here you go danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Here you go danny


thanks lil homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks lil homie


denada homie...ill be nice if you come down homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Deam..i txtd you last week nd I got no responds


Dispensa homie but my fon got disconnected carnal.....u can always send a pm bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Dispensa homie but my fon got disconnected carnal.....u can always send a pm bro


Its cool homie I still need a trike kit tho I soled my other one to a homie from the club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat you got for trades


I have 4 channel amp, 2 Nextel phones, Sony gps, tattoo stuff.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

selling the fenders and 1969 girl schwinn frame


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Its cool homie I still need a trike kit tho I soled my other one to a homie from the club


It don't matter Wat condition u get the trike bro cuz maybe I can get u 1 but it may need cleaning..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 509544
> selling the fenders and 1969 girl schwinn frame


How much just the fenders bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I have 4 channel amp, 2 Nextel phones, Sony gps, tattoo stuff.


on the real homie I have no need for that


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 509544
> selling the fenders and 1969 girl schwinn frame


Was the price on fenders homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> It don't matter Wat condition u get the trike bro cuz maybe I can get u 1 but it may need cleaning..


How much


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> on the real homie I have no need for that


Ok that's coo


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ok that's coo


I really dont homie you know I aint trying to bring things into my house if myself or my family have no use for it


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> How much


This guy was selling 1 for 50 but it was kind of rusty bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> I really dont homie you know I aint trying to bring things into my house if myself or my family have no use for it


That's firme homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> This guy was selling 1 for 50 but it was kind of rusty bro


Deamm thats the only one you know of I tryid cl but thers nothing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> That's firme homie


Orale homie...you know am intrested in that trike kit of your gee


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale homie...you know am intrested in that trike kit of your gee


I would but me n my son building a TRIKE for his bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt viejitos


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Ttt viejitos


Hey bro u going to sell ur bike or what? I got u customer n he still asking about it he want to see pics.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is his lil username EL CALLEJERO...CUS IF ITS HIM HE SAID NO CUS HIS SON WANTS AN ALL BLUE BIKE


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hey bro u going to sell ur bike or what? I got u customer n he still asking about it he want to see pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Is his lil username EL CALLEJERO...CUS IF ITS HIM HE SAID NO CUS HIS SON WANTS AN ALL BLUE BIKE


U already talk to him my bad bro. Becuz he hit me up about it today. But I'll tell u already talk to him


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its cool..yeah I talk to him nd he said that his son wants an all blue bike I dirent tell him my bike has custom parts already tho


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U already talk to him my bad bro. Becuz he hit me up about it today. But I'll tell u already talk to him


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

WHOS IN THE HOUSE
VIEJITOS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ERROR. ITS LATINS FINEST


Socal#13 said:


> WHOS IN THE HOUSE
> VIEJITOS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ERROR. ITS LATINS FINEST


I Would appreciate it if u stop blowing up our topic,if u have beef with socal then say to him in person,no need to disrespect VIEJITOS, we say viejitos in the house cuz its tradition, thats all


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> I Would appreciate it if u stop blowing up our topic,if u have beef with socal then say to him in person,no need to disrespect VIEJITOS, we say viejitos in the house cuz its tradition, thats all


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

No disrespect homie, :thumbsup: jus a lil joke between us . U kow I got mad love for viejitos or I wouldent represent at there functions nor kick it wth the members from time 2 time! TTT VIEJITOS SAY THERE ROLLIN DEEP TO OUR SHOW WTH 3 TO 5 CHAPTERS SO U ALREADY CAN TELL WHOS IN THE HOUSE! 


MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> I Would appreciate it if u stop blowing up our topic,if u have beef with socal then say to him in person,no need to disrespect VIEJITOS, we say viejitos in the house cuz its tradition, thats all


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> No disrespect homie, :thumbsup: jus a lil joke between us . U kow I got mad love for viejitos or I wouldent represent at there functions nor kick it wth the members from time 2 time! TTT VIEJITOS SAY THERE ROLLIN DEEP TO OUR SHOW WTH 3 TO 5 CHAPTERS SO U ALREADY CAN TELL WHOS IN THE HOUSE!


hno:hno:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Danny you comeing down tommorow???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Danny you comeing down tommorow???


 no..homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

One of ur boys from oxnard confermed that u all r going aswell. IE,OC,OXNARD,VALLE DE CHOCHELLA, N POSSIBLY AZ


Vm0m0 said:


> hno:hno:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> One of ur boys from oxnard confermed that u all r going aswell. IE,OC,OXNARD,VALLE DE CHOCHELLA, N POSSIBLY AZ


and what boy said that...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ill get back to u . Got to check facebook homie


Vm0m0 said:


> and what boy said that...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 510424


LOOKING GOOD VIEJO DANNY!:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Moises mora


Vm0m0 said:


> and what boy said that...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Moises mora


ok.i guess i need to talk to moises to see what up whit that....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT UP HOMIE. U AINT COMING DOWN


Vm0m0 said:


> ok.i guess i need to talk to moises to see what up whit that....


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

goood luck to everyone tomorrow aint going to make it.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick ass day today first viejitos o.c car show then lantin lux crusr night....VIEJITOS I.E B.C WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

New look new HANDLE BARS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

The homie blowing the siren in my 12" trike ViejitoS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E chapter


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking good socal#13 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

The same handlebars I have aha n what did u want me to hate on again lol?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> New look new HANDLE BARS


your bike looks nice homie


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

lookin clean homies,i need to find me a siren to blast at shows,


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> your bike looks nice homie


Thats not mine homie that bike belongs to the pres of r bike chapter...thise one is mine


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Looking good socal#13 :thumbsup:


Grasias homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Thats not mine homie that bike belongs to the pres of r bike chapter...thise one is mine


nice bike to homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice bike to homie


Not as nice as yours


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Not as nice as yours


thanks homie...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie...


Denada gee...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Giveing back to the community 
Reping Viejitos at loma linda CA hospital


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Giveing back to the community
> Reping Viejitos at loma linda CA hospital


Looking good homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Looking good homie


Grasias furby...
Is your 16" done homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Grasias furby...
> Is your 16" done homie


Naw homie it ain't done yet


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Naw homie it ain't done yet


I thougth it was the one you took saterday homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> I thougth it was the one you took saterday homie


Naww das a different frame


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Naww das a different frame


Oraa thats a sick color on that frame homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa thats a sick color on that frame homie


Yea arty did that frame to


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea arty did that frame to


That foo get down on the paint jobs


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> That foo get down on the paint jobs


Yea he duz homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea he duz homie


It was nice meeting you homie that radical 16" you guys have is sick homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> It was nice meeting you homie that radical 16" you guys have is sick homie


Yea it is


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT :wave:


Was up dawggg


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea it is


Was that bike your your club or from another???


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Was that bike your your club or from another???


He use to b frm da club But idk if he's comin bak


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> He use to b frm da club But idk if he's comin bak


Orale simon


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> It was nice meeting you homie that radical 16" you guys have is sick homie WHAT 16' POST A PIC PLEASE...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale simon


Yea 

It's a 20 inch frame with 16 inch wheels


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish I could've takeing one homie my phone died...but if am not mistakeing its in the LigendS flyer for ther up comieng show in agust


oneofakind said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice meeting you homie that radical 16" you guys have is sick homie WHAT 16' POST A PIC PLEASE...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

My bad I speeld it wrong LegionS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nevermind its NOT that one


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> My bad I speeld it wrong LegionS


OH THE CREAMATOR ITS A BAD ASS BIKE. THEE ARTISTICS...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Out of topic oneofakind you got some sick pictures with a sick back ground hopefully one day you get mine nd do a sick background with it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> OH THE CREAMATOR ITS A BAD ASS BIKE. THEE ARTISTICS...


It has a 3d dragon molded in the frame


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> OH THE CREAMATOR ITS A BAD ASS BIKE. THEE ARTISTICS...


Naw homie it's called dragon wars


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT..VIEJITOS I.E B.C 
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies is anybody going to the oldies show this weekend


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homies is anybody going to the oldies show this weekend


 :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> :wave:


wassup mike..:wave:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whos in the house...
..........VIEJITOS...........


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies.....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homies.....


Go to sleep foo


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homies.....


What's up Danny boy? Already up too.. Its that getting up early for work. Even your days off,your body says to get up..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Go to sleep foo


Like your one to talk... Your butt is up too..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

78mc said:


> Like your one to talk... Your butt is up too..


I haven't slepted


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

casper805 said:


> I haven't slepted


what the hell r you doing up....:dunno:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> What's up Danny boy? Already up too.. Its that getting up early for work. Even your days off,your body says to get up..


 you know me mike..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> what the hell r you doing up....:dunno:


Was with some hyna then she left then another hyna came over n that's Wat time she left lol...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

casper805 said:


> I haven't slepted


Then stop being on lay it Low all night... LOL!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> you know me mike..


Hahaha!! Yeah I do... Its time for Orlando to take a nap. Because I need one.. LOL!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Was with some hyna then she left then another hyna came over n that's Wat time she left lol...


 yeah right...:rofl:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> yeah right...:rofl:


Gonna have coffee ready for us in the morning?


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

The bikes r looking badass homies!!!!!!! Viejitos New Mexico passing threw:worship::worship:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

romero13 said:


> The bikes r looking badass homies!!!!!!! Viejitos New Mexico passing threw:worship::worship:


thanks homie..:biggrin:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT VIEJITOS


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


wussup foo


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> TTT
> View attachment 516970


that's nice homie


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> Viejitos, Lets get this topic started with pics of your bikes or new projects.
> Here's a few pics of mine. Thanks.


Who makes those lil pumps


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Who makes those lil pumps


 i do homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

WHOS IN THE M'FIN HOUSE


.....VIEJITOS....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

What's cracking viejitos!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SEE U AUG 11


Wiick3d951 said:


> What's cracking viejitos!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> What's cracking viejitos!


wussup lil homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$100 DOLLARS TO BEST LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR, TTT AUG 11,2012


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE U AUG 11


Maybe foo


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup lil homie


Nun much Danny just here taking it day by day n u


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Nun much Danny just here taking it day by day n u


 cool lil homie how is your bike coming along did you fix it yet...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> cool lil homie how is your bike coming along did you fix it yet...


I'm going to fix it later in the year or maybe next year but now I'm working on a full radical bike with all custom parts thanks for asking homie.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Finish 1 project at a time homie :thumbsup:


Wiick3d951 said:


> I'm going to fix it later in the year or maybe next year but now I'm working on a full radical bike with all custom parts thanks for asking homie.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Finish 1 project at a time homie :thumbsup:


What I'm trying to do but bills be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up to all you viejitos ....


Edgar your bike is just full...not radical weld the other part I told you nd then it will be radicall


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's what I'm tryna do weld that back piece.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E will be mad deep tommorow for royal fantacy's car show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E will be mad deep tommorow for royal fantacy's car show


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

good luck,VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Took 1st place mild 20" bike at royal fantacy's......
Total bike 13
7 bike reg
6 place 


.....VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal . What evers in the pocket next week.TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Took 1st place mild 20" bike at royal fantacy's......congrats...homieal bike 13
> 7 bike reg
> 6 place
> 
> ...


congrats..homies good job...:worship::worship:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Widow my bike aint for sale homie thats my bike nd its staying in viejitos..



Thanks danny


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

IE is putting it down. 
Keep representing you guys are doing good.
You guys stepped it up!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks danny...
CLS wer just doning our part and take viejitos to the to wer its suppost to be...

ViejitoS I.E 
IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Last time I got a txt saying it was going to be forsale? To put it in ur trike


Socal#13 said:


> Widow my bike aint for sale homie thats my bike nd its staying in viejitos..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks danny


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Last time I got a txt saying it was going to be forsale? To put it in ur trike


Yeah but that was before I decided to keep it nd do my trike till beging of next year


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WUZ UP VIEJITOS HOW YOU ALL DOING?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale


Socal#13 said:


> Yeah but that was before I decided to keep it nd do my trike till beging of next year


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP VIEJITOS HOW YOU ALL DOING?


Was up homie...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up homie...


just chillin homie working on the trike...wbu?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> just chillin homie working on the trike...wbu?


 wussup robert r you coming down this weekend for the show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup robert r you coming down this weekend for the show


THE BIKE SHOW???I WISH I COULD BUT ITS MY AUNTS BDAY....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> THE BIKE SHOW???I WISH I COULD BUT ITS MY AUNTS BDAY....


ok..cool homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ok..cool homie


WUTS NECT ON UR AGENDA AFTER THAT SHOW?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


>


tight,i remember seeing this one on livin the low life series, VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

............vIEjitos..............
takeing over the world


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES....:biggrin:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Was up Danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Was up Danny


just got off of work homie..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitos
San bernadino cook off car show tommorow nd I.e will be ther to show support nd after out to crusening in perris ca


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

VIEJITOS IS IN DA HOUSEEEEEE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

What homies. I will be in ontaro tom for 2days hit me up homies if you guys want to trade bike parts for custom fenders


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Whose coming down to Soboba show this Saturday


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wer all the vIEjitos at...blowing my siren in the neigthborhood


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup homies


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wass up danny


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttmft
...vIEjitos...
taking over the worl


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttmft
...vIEjitos...
taking over the world


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bike all shined up for tommorow wish my display wouldve been done so that I was able to take it fuck it still gonna go rep vIEjitos tommorow


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up viejitos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up dreamer..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ready for tomorrow.....wats up wit parts.....any more


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got that custom frame


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY VIEJITOS,27 YEARS STRONG, TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY VIEJITOS,27 YEARS STRONG, TTT


X2 homies


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

27 yrs nd still going for more VIEJITOS WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE MOTHAFUCKING HOUSE... 





VIEJITOS I.E BIKE CLUB DID GOOD IN LANTIN LUXURY SHOW 7 ENTRYS 6 PLACED ON TOP OF THA MOST MEMBERS TROPHY WITH $100..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

20"bike almost done.....

But still going for more starting a 20" full trike nd re-doing my lil brothers 12" trike


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what up lil homies r you homies going to the super show


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm tryna go but idk if I could


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

A couple homies nd me are going we dirent reg the bikes but were still going nd takeing the bike nd try to get in withem


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> A couple homies nd me are going we dirent reg the bikes but were still going nd takeing the bike nd try to get in withem


 that sounds good lil homie hope you guy can make it...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats wat wer hopeing to big homie its time i start takeing thisr big trips..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitos c.c nd b.c wit the chingon magazine at fairmount park


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitos b.c i.e nd cochealla


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.E at royal fantacys car show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E repping at lantin luxury bike show


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E repping at lantin luxury bike show


 that's right homies


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Allday homie it was a good summer for us homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

GOOD MORNING LIL HOMIES.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*are u guys ready for vegas??*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *are u guys ready for vegas??*


 you know it.....


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS ,WE STILL GETTING THINGS TOGETHER HERE ,SO MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE,LL HEAD OVER WITH ALL TEJAS CHAPTERS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up mystify thats right homie do your thing...was up danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up mystify thats right homie do your thing...was up danny


what up lil homie i met crazy george jr at the swapmeet over here in ventura last weekend he is a cool homie


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Who from Viejitos is going to show in Vegas? A side from Danny.. Poor guy is always showing alone..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

78mc said:


> Who from Viejitos is going to show in Vegas? A side from Danny.. Poor guy is always showing alone..


I.E will be out ther may be with 3 bike maybe or with out bikes but will be thet


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what up lil homie i met crazy george jr at the swapmeet over here in ventura last weekend he is a cool homie


 thats tigth homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> I.E will be out ther may be with 3 bike maybe or with out bikes but will be thet


If you guys don't go let me know Ill buy the pre reg off u guys


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up my abuelitos (viejitos)


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If you guys don't go let me know Ill buy the pre reg off u guys


 we dirent reg are bike homie thats why wer still thung if we should take them or not


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> thats tigth homie


Foo give me a ride there lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

See ya fools in vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> we dirent reg are bike homie thats why wer still thung if we should take them or not


Good luck with that one the show is sold out :/


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck with that one the show is sold out :/


 fuck it homie then it looks like will only go with out our bikes


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Shit i reg my trike last day.....see ya guys ther


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

see you homies in two weeks......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top
Waddup danny see u in a couple weeks!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> fuck it homie then it looks like will only go with out our bikes


I will still try to make it.. U Neva know


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bikes will go homie wer leaveing friday nd i hurd money talk ther


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

anybody got some taylor tots baby strooler fenders for sale


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Big up nd respect for our bike prez tudy for holding it down by him selfs in a car show here in thd i.E
ViejitoS i..E in the houss


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Big up nd respect for our bike prez tudy for holding it down by him selfs in a car show here in thd i.E
> ViejitoS i..E in the houss


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_*LUX SHOW














*_


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up viejitos!!!!!!! Shit its all good i went to couple shows by myself!!!!!! But still got down


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

good job homies,We repped last weekend too at our local lowlowcarshow,I took 1st full, wife took 3rd semi custom, had good time ,VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 nice nice...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

BEWARE SOTHING IS COMEING 

It will be back 2013


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up socal....nice trike bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT


Socal#13 said:


> BEWARE SOTHING IS COMEING
> 
> It will be back 2013


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats not ny bike homie thats one of the homies thats been in the club for yrs nd his bring it back out


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> BEWARE SOTHING IS COMEING
> 
> It will be back 2013


i still got some custom fenders for that trike


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ill let him know homie ..but i think they want it the way it was before


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup... r you homies go to vegas


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wass up danny. Yeah we are

Hopefully they let us reg the bikes


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

My display is done...all i need is the bar nd i will be fully ready for vegas...
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> My display is done...all i need is the bar nd i will be fully ready for vegas...
> ViejitoS in the house


 that sound good lil homie you got 1 week to go....hno:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that sound good lil homie you got 1 week to go....hno:


Yeah homie..am a go buy it today after work..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

.......ViejitoS......

Takeing over the world


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

My display havent seen it all done up..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> My display havent seen it all done up..


looking good homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> looking good homie


Thanks homie..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sick g


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Firme socal,.u still need that favor?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Firme socal,.u still need that favor?


Yeah homie if you can


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> My display havent seen it all done up..


that look nice lil homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Sick ass display SoCal


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that look nice lil homie


Thanks homie means alot comeing from you OG..still wont be don maybe till
Next year run gonna make it big nd give ny bike a new look


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sick ass display SoCal


Thanks homie..am upgradeing my bike to play with the bigs dogs


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Homie sai wat. 
ViejitoS all day every mothafucking day


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Thanks homie..am upgradeing my bike to play with the bigs dogs


So you going radical or what


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not on thise one my trike yeah


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh I thought two wheeler im busting out a radical frame 2-wheeler as for the trike keeping it in street


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well if i come across a freame or a good price on makeing one yeah...my homie os bringing his street trike back out....bitch clowns


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I saw it bro looks clean is he keeping it in street or doing something to the frame


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

He wants street but his pops wants him to do something to the frame so will see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright sounds good


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah homie..your gonna keep your trike like that


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I am getting 3 parts 1 needs to get painted, another needs to get to my house to get painted also and the last one needs to be shipped tomorrow I just need to get it in the mail and put everything together. You ready for Vegas g


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kool..kind off homie its my first time going so will see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah mine to will see how it goes


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Thanks homie means alot comeing from you OG..still wont be don maybe till
> Next year run gonna make it big nd give ny bike a new look


 ur welcome


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yrah fuck it i aint go nothing to loose just gonna go out ther nd have a sick as time with the homies fuck the show gee..hahah


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ur welcome


You ready for next week homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GIVE ME TILL WEDNESDAY BRO, STILL WAITING ON MY GUYS SO FAR I GOT 3 BIKES ALREADY


Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie if you can


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Yrah fuck it i aint go nothing to loose just gonna go out ther nd have a sick as time with the homies fuck the show gee..hahah


I don't care if I win or lose I'm going for exposure and to chill with my nok fam


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GIVE ME TILL WEDNESDAY BRO, STILL WAITING ON MY GUYS SO FAR I GOT 3 BIKES ALREADY


Ok homie just let me know nd thanks again


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I don't care if I win or lose I'm going for exposure and to chill with my nok fam


Sick homie..see you out ther homie


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

See you out there as well and good luck to you guys


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks homie .same gose out to you guys


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NO PROB IS IT STILL 2


Socal#13 said:


> Ok homie just let me know nd thanks again


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO PROB IS IT STILL 2


If edgar dont bitch out yeah but his only takeing his bike no display


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TUDY? N LOL


Socal#13 said:


> If edgar dont bitch out yeah but his only takeing his bike no display


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TUDY? N LOL


Tudy's mine nd maybe edars


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORALE WELL ILL LET U KOW ASAP,


Socal#13 said:


> Tudy's mine nd maybe edars


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ORALE WELL ILL LET U KOW ASAP,


Ok homie ..just remeber you members first then us


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> You ready for next week homie


 YOU KNOW IT LIL HOMIE....:drama:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> YOU KNOW IT LIL HOMIE....:drama:


Its gonna be on then homie..your members going..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up socal....wats new bro..when u guys leaving for vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5: WILL MAKE THIS WORK


Socal#13 said:


> Ok homie ..just remeber you members first then us


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up socal....wats new bro..when u guys leaving for vegas


Saterday morning ..gotta work friday to make some extrea chips for gas..not thing new really


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5: WILL MAKE THIS WORK


Ora homie let me know


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale see ya vatos in vegas.....dont forget my 10........ lol


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

ay Jose how much space u got left for passengers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U can sit on his lap. 


Wiick3d951 said:


> ay Jose how much space u got left for passengers


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> ay Jose how much space u got left for passengers


Just enougth foo..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U can sit on his lap.


Sick as foo he can sit in yours..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

T-bagging the homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Its gonna be on then homie..your members going..


yes. like 5 members r going and we will have 7 bikes going... from oxnard


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

It aint gay unless u cuddle 


Socal#13 said:


> Sick as foo he can sit in yours..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> It aint gay unless u cuddle


Lmao


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fucken miklo.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

So r u rolling or what


Wiick3d951 said:


> Lmao


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah most Likey


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

right on.TTT


Wiick3d951 said:


> Yeah most Likey


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes. like 5 members r going and we will have 7 bikes going... from oxnard


Thanlts was up homie see you out ther..wen you leaveing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Yeah most Likey


Nah his going for sure..me nd tudy are putting half nd half so his bike could get a ride out ther so ther no backing put no more..its a muust that he gosse


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> T-bagging the homie


Look at dreamer getting all wet


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> It aint gay unless u cuddle


Thats why am a send his ass with you so you foos can. Cuddle togther


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

VIEJITOS IE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW. PS DONT FORGET UR HANDLE BARS ROOKIES  BTW WE GOT NO INSURANCE SO WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

It aint nothing but desert where were heading so if he dont do what I say ITS A LONG ASS WALK TO THE BIG IE :thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> Thats why am a send his ass with you so you foos can. Cuddle togther


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> VIEJITOS IE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW. PS DONT FORGET UR HANDLE BARS ROOKIES  BTW WE GOT NO INSURANCE SO WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS


we wont ther packt up already


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> It aint nothing but desert where were heading so if he dont do what I say ITS A LONG ASS WALK TO THE BIG IE :thumbsup:


Hahaha par de jotos..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Hahaha par de jotos..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck man strugleing wit my bar nd display


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Fuck man strugleing wit my bar nd display


wussup lil homie r you still looking for a pre reg i might have one for sale. pm me your number lil homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup lil homie r you still looking for a pre reg i might have one for sale. pm me your number lil homie


Pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PUT SOME LUBE ON THAT BEEEAUCH. SHES BRAND NEW, U GOTTA BREAK HER IN 


Socal#13 said:


> Fuck man strugleing wit my bar nd display


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> PUT SOME LUBE ON THAT BEEEAUCH. SHES BRAND NEW, U GOTTA BREAK HER IN


I got foo am a go buy some clamps nd try it with the homies bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> I got foo am a go buy some clamps nd try it with the homies bike


DAM FOO U NEED CLAMPS TO KEEP HER OPEN. CHINGOW SHES A BIG ONE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM FOO U NEED CLAMPS TO KEEP HER OPEN. CHINGOW SHES A BIG ONE


Sick ass foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Sick ass foo


u think wrong . Btw bikes are loaded


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOADING UP, 2 MORE BIKES TO GO. LATINS FINEST N VIEJITOS READY TO ROLL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e. heading out tommorow at 12


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck in traffic, if u leave at that time. After 10am ur fucked


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deamm foo serio..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Deamm foo serio..


stop n go


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> stop n go


Stop nd go..nah foo wer not stoping wer just going straing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just got done painti.g my bar all packt up ready for vegas..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yur takin ur display


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah homie its packt up already..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Koo


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

good luck to all have a safe trip homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> good luck to all have a safe trip homies :thumbsup:


thanks..homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just fuckt up my diplay..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck my life...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Fuck my life...


 what happen foo..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

One of hos little mirrors on his display get a biggish chip


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> One of hos little mirrors on his display get a biggish chip


 just might have to put some thing on top of that chip foo.. pm me a pic of it..i can't see the chip in the pic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e b.c doing big things..
TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck guess I won't be going...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick time in vegas
ViejitoS i.e


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Sick time in vegas
> ViejitoS i.e


Display look good homie. How u do out there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Display look good homie. How u do out there


Thanks homie ..dirent place but a had a good time but dont matter i went out to show support nd put our chapter out ther nd we desided to make thise a. Every year thing .how did gt do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Thanks homie ..dirent place but a had a good time but dont matter i went out to show support nd put our chapter out ther nd we desided to make thise a. Every year thing .how did gt do


Yup that way is all about. N gt got 3rd place


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

looks good homie, we,ll try to make it next year with ya


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup that way is all about. N gt got 3rd place


Thats good homie congrats


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> looks good homie, we,ll try to make it next year with ya


Thanks..ok ill be cool if you can make it..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BIKES LOOKING GOOD IN THE TRAILER, WILL cALL U WHEN WE R BACK IN THE INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Comeing our with a new look in 2013


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

K onda socal you and widow half to sell your bikes she said she having your baby and she don't know who's the daddy lol


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda socal you and widow half to sell your bikes she said she having your baby and she don't know who's the daddy lol


....WTF...:boink:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda socal you and widow half to sell your bikes she said she having your baby and she don't know who's the daddy lol


Not mine..hurd she stayd in the hotel with miklo only..its his not mine


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol it's going to be ok homie sharing is careing


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Lol it's going to be ok homie sharing is careing


it aint mine thats all am saing..miklow was all happy telling how he was gonna be a dad...hah


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E crusenigth today from 3 to 10


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

So cal text me the address


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS in the mothafucking house ..
Comeing out strong 2013


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS 
Took over the world 

Aint no other club like ViejitoS

2013 ur bike club will be doing better thing 
Nd biger . 
ViejitoS in the mothafuckin house


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

YOU SAID IT HOMIE,JUST FOUND OUT ,AUSTIN TX, CHAPTER JUST GOT ESTABLISHED ,CONGRATS, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE........


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> YOU SAID IT HOMIE,JUST FOUND OUT ,AUSTIN TX, CHAPTER JUST GOT ESTABLISHED ,CONGRATS, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE........


Thats was up.
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for your support at the super show lil homie and the rest of IE CHAPTER......:biggrin:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> YOU SAID IT HOMIE,JUST FOUND OUT ,AUSTIN TX, CHAPTER JUST GOT ESTABLISHED ,CONGRATS, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE........


Thats was up.
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks for your support at the super show lil homie and the rest of IE CHAPTER......:biggrin:


Your welcome homie .thank you to for the pre reg it was pretty sick lineing up with your chapter we had a sick time out ther so we will be back next year with more bikes.congrats on your win also thanks for your support


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump
ViejitoS I.E in the the house


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Your welcome homie .thank you to for the pre reg it was pretty sick lineing up with your chapter we had a sick time out ther so we will be back next year with more bikes.congrats on your win also thanks for your support


NO..thank you homies for your support


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> NO..thank you homies for your support


Denada homie will be ther next year again homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt..ViejitoS


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what up lil homies..after the vegas show i put some tangerine kandy and some more gold leaf on my tricycle.......


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Piks danny???


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine is just chilling waiting for more parts already got bew handlebars nd i need to get my steringwheel back..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Da


ljlow82 said:


> :wave:


dam...that's nice homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Mine is just chilling waiting for more parts already got bew handlebars nd i need to get my steringwheel back..


:roflmao:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :roflmao:


Foo why you laughting i dirent say anything funny..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Dadam...that's nice homie


To bad we cant get those


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Foo why you laughting i dirent say anything funny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:twak:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nono:


Vm0m0 said:


> :twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :roflmao:


:finger:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


Was up homie..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Comeing out soon


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Comeing out soon


Looks sick bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Comeing out soon


Sickkk homie wa color


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Sickkk homie wa color


Black with silver leafing its going thruw arts kustoms


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Black with silver leafing its going thruw arts kustoms


Orale sick custom parts o wa


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I dont know gee not mine..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale thought it was urs


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah gee a members from are champer..i have one but i wanna finish my bike first then ger my bomba


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale cabrones a dormir.......lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Foo its bearly 10 out here..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nah gee a members from are champer..i have one but i wanna finish my bike first then ger my bomba


W h out big ballin


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah foo i wish homie takeing shit slow i ain got a job nomore..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nah foo i wish homie takeing shit slow i ain got a job nomore..


Orale slowly but surely homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm working like a mexican.....Wats up furby wheres my 40' foo


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah fuck it foo if you get money work foo..i wan i 40 to


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Unas coronas


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck yeahhh dreamer knows was up..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> I'm working like a mexican.....Wats up furby wheres my 40' foo


There getn cold in my fridge homie for holloween


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha past some foo..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok save.it foo......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Time to go to work ....alratos carnales.....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Haha past some foo..


Nextcarshow for sure homie wen is it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

A galar dreamer make that money homie.. alrato


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Nextcarshow for sure homie wen is it


Sick homie am down i dont know gee. I wanna laylow till uniques but i dont know


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Sick homie am down i dont know gee. I wanna laylow till uniques but i dont know


Orale i herd best of friends r haveing one but idk wen


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale i herd best of friends r haveing one but idk wen


Well if you find out let me know homie nd if i get a ride all go


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Well if you find out let me know homie nd if i get a ride all go


Orite forsure homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up homie..


Nothing much bro. Just staying busy.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much bro. Just staying busy.


Orale thats was up..wat up with those projects


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale thats was up..wat up with those projects


I passed the project down to my older brother so he can finish it for my nephews. 
I'm working on getting a 1950 or 1951 chevy pickup


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I passed the project down to my older brother so he can finish it for my nephews.
> I'm working on getting a 1950 or 1951 chevy pickup


Sickk homie thats was up..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

dam homies these pages movin fast how is everybody :wave:hope all members and there families had a good happy halloween


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ljlow82 said:


> dam homies these pages movin fast how is everybody :wave:hope all members and there families had a good happy halloween


Start bumbing homie so we can get thise topic with alot of pages..your from ViejitoS too.

Happy halloween to you to homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Sickk homie thats was up..


Yup had to step it up.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup had to step it up.


Yeah..i wanna finish my bike before i get a bomba i want a 39 truck thats if i find one if not a master deluxe


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

any member travel out of state to other shows or like to stay in the cali area am just asking


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> any member travel out of state to other shows or like to stay in the cali area am just asking


 what up homie this is danny from oxnard chapter....me and my tricycle travel state to state.....3 time special interest champion


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ljlow82 said:


> any member travel out of state to other shows or like to stay in the cali area am just asking


I wish i could..but one day i will


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what up homie this is danny from oxnard chapter....me and my tricycle travel state to state.....3 time special interest champion


Thats was up homie doing it big.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> what up homie this is danny from oxnard chapter....me and my tricycle travel state to state.....3 time special interest champion


thats cool i saw it when i went to phx in 2010 what be good to travel out again maybe phx next year anyone know the new lrm tour:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> thats cool i saw it when i went to phx in 2010 what be good to travel out again maybe phx next year anyone know the new lrm tour:thumbsup:


no.
not yet homie


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah..i wanna finish my bike before i get a bomba i want a 39 truck thats if i find one if not a master deluxe


Wow. 
Those are one of the most expensive cars to build bro. Good luck on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wow.
> Those are one of the most expensive cars to build bro. Good luck on that. :thumbsup:


fuck it homie ther both my dream cars..


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

viejitos world wide


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

colo64imp said:


> View attachment 564153
> viejitos world wide


Thats rigth homie ViejitoS world mothafucking wide in the house


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ljlow82 said:


> thats cool i saw it when i went to phx in 2010 what be good to travel out again maybe phx next year anyone know the new lrm tour:thumbsup:


starting off in three weeks.

Nov 27th odessa tx.
New mex
Cant remember
New mex again
Mesa az is april this year cause holidays
Nationals bakersfield ca.
Woodland ca.
Vegas. 

Dates I cant remember off top of my head, ill find the slip an post for yall later


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> starting off in three weeks.
> 
> Nov 27th odessa tx.
> New mex
> ...


thanks for looking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies.......


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Buenos dias carnal


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS
Took over the world..
TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WHATUP VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> WHATUP VIEJITOS TTT


Was up homie.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> WHATUP VIEJITOS TTT


 what up homie.....


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

JUST LAYIN LOW FROM SHOWS,TILL NEXT YEAR,SINCE MY BIKE IS IN THE MUSEUM,SO WORKIN ON PROJECTS AND UPGRADES FOR NEXT YEAR, WHAT YALL UP TO.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

HAD AS SICK AS TIME KICKING IT AT THE VIEJITOS RIVERSIDE COUNTY CHAPTER picnik WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA

VIEJITOS WORLD MOTHAFUCKING WIDE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT. 

VIEJITOS WORLDWIDE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Any Viejitos going to the Traffic Toy Drive on this Sunday on the 18th?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Any Viejitos going to the Traffic Toy Drive on this Sunday on the 18th?


Am thinking about it homie if i get some feds all 
Be ther.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Am thinking about it homie if i get some feds all
> Be ther.


Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT ViejitoS.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Was up so cal u goin


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Was up so cal u goin


My bike has no fenders homie.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> My bike has no fenders homie.


Fenderless like a rat rod homie haha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah gee am cool i dont like my bike like that it looks stupid


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nah gee am cool i dont like my bike like that it looks stupid


Am just playn dawg i dont like a low low like da ether u getn custom ones or wa


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Am just playn dawg i dont like a low low like da ether u getn custom ones or wa


Nah just getting my chome ones painted.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nah just getting my chome ones painted.


Orale but for crome ones its btr to get m powder coated a base color so the paint can stick better


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I dont know wat art is doing i just give him ny stuff nd let him handle.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> I dont know wat art is doing i just give him ny stuff nd let him handle.


Orale koo koo mayb uses bulldog


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale koo koo mayb uses bulldog


Bulldog? That homie get dont on his work.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Bulldog? That homie get dont on his work.


Its a aheisive for paint to stick


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Its a aheisive for paint to stick


Oh never hurd of that one.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oh never hurd of that one.


Orale
Whats new to ur bike ??


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Righ now just handlebars..hopeing i get new part for uniques i wanna hit that show hard i got sone things under low key status cus i know some be joking shit around here.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Righ now just handlebars..hopeing i get new part for uniques i wanna hit that show hard i got sone things under low key status cus i know some be joking shit around here.


Foo u swear somoeones tryna jock u.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Foo u swear somoeones tryna jock u.


Did you here your name in thise.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol its under the clubs thread so yes


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Lol its under the clubs thread so yes


But i wasent talking to you.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Righ now just handlebars..hopeing i get new part for uniques i wanna hit that show hard i got sone things under low key status cus i know some be joking shit around here.


orale das good dawg i wana come out with my 20 inch for that show too but who noes mayb take 2 or 3 that day


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shit foo always getting culo tickled I'll get u a 40 that way ur all happy


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> orale das good dawg i wana come out with my 20 inch for that show too but who noes mayb take 2 or 3 that day


Sickk..i my take 3 too a 20" 12" trike nd a 26"


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Lol its under the clubs thread so yes


:roflmao:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Shit foo always getting culo tickled I'll get u a 40 that way ur all happy


Fuck you foo..better do it walk the walk foo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Sickk..i my take 3 too a 20" 12" trike nd a 26"


Foo u acting like that 12inch is urs


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :roflmao:


Foo vet out off here foo your not a man of your word.haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmfao u thaaugh I sold them. Lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Foo u acting like that 12inch is urs


Its is foo its a 12 " grumps wanted to buy it wen i took it out to ViejitoS o.c car show.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lmfao u thaaugh I sold them. Lol


You told me that shit foo.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Its is foo its a 12 " grumps wanted to buy it wen i took it out to ViejitoS o.c car show.


Post a pic


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Sickk..i my take 3 too a 20" 12" trike nd a 26"


Koo koo i may take 20 inch 12 inch n 16 inch but idk yet


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> You told me that shit foo.


Lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Post a pic


I dont have one .


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Koo koo i may take 20 inch 12 inch n 16 inch but idk yet


Oh thats cool wat happen to your batman bike.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JOKER DESTROYED IT.LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahhahahahhah i should make a joke 16" hah


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oh thats cool wat happen to your batman bike.


Artie hasnt finished da paint


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Artie hasnt finished da paint


Deangg for how long has it been since he has it.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Deangg for how long has it been since he has it.


Way to fuckn long he keeps putn it aside. Das y am lookin for a differnt painter for my 20 inch


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Way to fuckn long he keeps putn it aside. Das y am lookin for a differnt painter for my 20 inch


Is he almost done.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Is he almost done.


I dont even no


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deamm sucks homie.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Deamm sucks homie.


Yeaa but fuck it shit hapnds


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah it dose.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

The one and only MALDITO


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS on top of the world


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chilling like the boss lady she is..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Chilling like the boss lady she is..


NICE BIKE HOMIE...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> NICE BIKE HOMIE...


Thanks homie.gonna get lil of new parts here nd ther..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt

ViejitoS I.E 
In the house


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Ttt
> 
> ViejitoS I.E
> In the house


what's up homies


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up homies


Was up danny how you been big homie.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up danny how you been big homie.


 ok.what's up with you homies over there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats good..everything is good out here


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Is the Viejitos Toy Drive in Fontana on the 8th or the 9th of December.
I know there is 2 of them right after each other just don't know which car clubs is which.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its the 9th that the i.e chapter


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Its the 9th that the i.e chapter


Alright. I'll be there to take some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Alright. I'll be there to take some pics. :thumbsup:


Sickk see you ther homie.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT
VIEJITOS I.E IN THE HOUSE


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

loved your guys show today in fullerton.. i was there on my stretch cruiser and bird.. if you want to see pictures let me know of the event


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT for the club that doesn't hit me up about any shows :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

We hant hit no shows foo..they havent hit me up tanpoco mikey is in the spot as us miguel too no one knows about any shows..

If thats your. Pedo go head nd talk to the presedent .


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> We hant hit no shows foo..they havent hit me up tanpoco mikey is in the spot as us miguel too no one knows about any shows..
> 
> If thats your. Pedo go head nd talk to the presedent .


 WERE THE SHOW AT HOMIES....LOL..:420:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> WERE THE SHOW AT HOMIES....LOL..:420:


Dec 9 fontana ca ViejitoS i.e toy drive.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Is San Bernardino bike chapter still around?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah ther still here...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up my homie...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up danny . How you been.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up danny . How you been.


 all right homie.just getting ready for r toy drive this weekend


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Orale hope it goose well for you guys.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale hope it goose well for you guys.


 thanks homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie


Welcome big homie..ours is next weekend.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt for viejitos


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ttt for viejitos


Was up joey.. thanks homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SOME SHOTS FROM VEGAS PM ME IF INTERESTED IN POSTERS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Who from viejitos is going to Santa maria next year in August


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Who from viejitos is going to Santa maria next year in August


Not you thats for sure..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going pan that's on a g.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Your the only pan here..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Says the virgin >_>


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Foo text me I wanna see how much ur jefe would charge for la carnitas.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Says the virgin >_>


Homie fuck you i got more bitches on my nuts then you have ever had in your hole life..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mmhhmmm lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just drop off some part of my bike to get a make over
TTT VIEJITOS
TAKEING OVER THE WORLD.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS In thE house.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLOW VIEJITOS TTT....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Whats up locos!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up locos!!!!!!


Was up big dawg.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT ready for that toy drive :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks krazzy kuttings.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick as day at the viejitos i.e toy drive..

I never have seen that many viejitos members nd bombas

ViejitoS world mothafucking wide.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Sick as day at the viejitos i.e toy drive..
> 
> I never have seen that many viejitos members nd bombas
> 
> ViejitoS world mothafucking wide.


I missed out on a good toy drive then. :facepalm:
I was hungover as a motherfucker.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I missed out on a good toy drive then. :facepalm:
> I was hungover as a motherfucker.


Hell yeah you did homie it was dope ..

Hah sucks homie next time come thru nd go back to your old days


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Hell yeah you did homie it was dope ..
> 
> Hah sucks homie next time come thru nd go back to your old days


Yea bro I'll see how it goes in the future so I can represent once again. 
Just trying to get my truck but no luck.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats wat am talking about..

You shoulve gonne ther was a couple for sell ther a suburvan forgot wat yr it was but it was all done up
Nd nd a 53 chevy pick up truck i think the only good thing one thise one was the motor cus the rest look like it needed work.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homie....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wass up danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Wass up danny..


nothing much homie what up with you. Homies up there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not much tanpoco homie staying low till next session.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Not much tanpoco homie staying low till next session.


Ya me to. Homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Ya me to. Homie


Your comeing out with anything new next year.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Your comeing out with anything new next year.


 maybe...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> maybe...


Orale..i seen that stroler you pickt up from georgieit came out sick.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale..i seen that stroler you pickt up from georgieit came out sick.


 Thanks. Homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the bump lowdude13.

Your welcome homie anything new to the lil tiger.


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

you guys having another car show the this sunday the 30th right in fullerton?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES , FROM US IN TEJAS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

To all the viejitos family. ....."merry Christmas" see ya guys soon


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> you guys having another car show the this sunday the 30th right in fullerton?


Am try to get some info ill update you wen i find out was up.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> To all the viejitos family. ....."merry Christmas" see ya guys soon


Grasias dreamer hope you have a good with your family..
See you soon homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES , FROM US IN TEJAS


Merry chrismas from the i.e big homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas of the Oxnard chapter


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

BUMP..

ViejitoS in the house


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Q-vo homies que pasa :wave:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ljlow82 said:


> Q-vo homies que pasa :wave:


Q'vo. Homie. Nada aqui nomas ke onda kon tigo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAPPY HOLLIDAYS VIEJITOS BC. WERES ALL THE PARTIES FOR NEW YEARS IE CHAPTER? I KOW U GUYS LIKE TO PARTY DOWN LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just pick up a 20" bike.

ViejitoS i.e. in the house


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

what happened with the car show that was suppose to happen today??? there was only 3 cars there... i was looking forward on seeing everyone at the Fullerton Location...sigh ...show..whens your guys next event or is there going to be a makeup one??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 587993


Happy new years to you to homie..




HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY VIEJITOS 

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e in the house
Thise year is ours


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

YUP, NEW YEAR FOR BIGGER THINGS ,NEXT MONTH WILL BE OUR 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY REPPIN. VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats homie.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS in the house 
All day everymothafuckingg day...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> YUP, NEW YEAR FOR BIGGER THINGS ,NEXT MONTH WILL BE OUR 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY REPPIN. VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


 congrats homie...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS. W.W
Thise yr is ours..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

How i miss my bike gone for good....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> How i miss my bike gone for good....


 what did you do sale it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what did you do sale it


I sent it to my primos house..


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Wass up homie..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Picking up a finish item for my bike
ViejijotS i.e. doing dameged thise yr.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


 wass up foo..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wass up homies...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wass up homies...


Was up homie how you been.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up homie how you been.


wass up with you homies up there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> wass up with you homies up there


Not much homie thinking on buy a 16" radical frame


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Not much homie thinking on buy a 16" radical frame


You r going to brake out with a 16 inch


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> You r going to brake out with a 16 inch


Yeah bro most likely thise frame is fuckinging dope nd my hands are just itchying.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah bro most likely thise frame is fuckinging dope nd my hands are just itchying.


 that's good lil homie we need a nice lil 16 inch out there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> that's good lil homie we need a nice lil 16 inch out there


We got a full 16" its clean ita a stingray

Am trying to come out sick with homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

16"


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> wass up foo..


:wave::wave::wave:WHEN R WE GOING TO HIT A SHOW??


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> :wave::wave::wave:WHEN R WE GOING TO HIT A SHOW??


Waiting on you Foo..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e in the house..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies.....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was up danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up danny..


 see you lil homies next mouth


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> see you lil homies next mouth


Forsure homie ..are you only bringing the trike?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E droping some mothafucking heat 2013


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Forsure homie ..are you only bringing the trike?


 yes....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes....


Thats was up..your not gonna bring the lil tiger nd the stroller.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Thats was up..your not gonna bring the lil tiger nd the stroller.


 no. lil homie i only pre reg the tricycle


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> no. lil homie i only pre reg the tricycle


Orale..you still can reg day of show.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Orale..you still can reg day of show.


 will see i have to think about that one..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOODLUCK HOMIES,WAITING TO GET MY BIKE BACK IN TIME FOR SPRING SHOWS TOO,TIME TO REP


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> GOODLUCK HOMIES,WAITING TO GET MY BIKE BACK IN TIME FOR SPRING SHOWS TOO,TIME TO REP


 thanks homie. i am going to need all the luck i can get.......


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will go half on half on the reg homie..that mystiy...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

All matcht up know cant wait till i get my fenders nd a cuple more custom parts ..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

What r you doing to your fenders homie


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:nicoderm::wave:Que Onda homies hope everyone doing well


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> What r you doing to your fenders homie


Thers getting painted ...ther some fiber glass ones.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Thers getting painted ...ther some fiber glass ones.


Cool send me some pic


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Cool send me some pic


Of the fenders..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Of the fenders..


Yes


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Yes


Am a send it to yoi thru fb homie..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Am a send it to yoi thru fb homie..


 ok


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just toke my bike apart waiting on the homie spankz to roll thru he'll be take 3 frames from us ViejitoS i.e droping mothatfucking heat 2013


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Read for uniques bike show the homeboy andrews bike


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Read for uniques bike show the homeboy andrews bike


 look nice. i got some custom trike fenders for sale


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e in the mothafucking house..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Q vole


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Q vole


Q'vo homie..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deam my bike lookd sick


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Socal#13 said:


> Q'vo homie..


chillin bumpin shit


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wassup lil homie..


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:



Socal#13 said:


> Read for uniques bike show the homeboy andrews bike


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup lil homie..


Was good big homie..its socal i changed my username homie.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was good big homie..its socal i changed my username homie.


what up with that lil homie how looking for you..:sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> what up with that lil homie how looking for you..:sprint:


his baby momma wants those income tax $ . So he changing his identity


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> his baby momma wants those income tax $ . So he changing his identity


 LOL..:boink:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> his baby momma wants those income tax $ . So he changing his identity


You wish foo..thats your baby..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what up with that lil homie how looking for you..:sprint:


No one homie i just got tierd of the other one..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> No one homie i just got tierd of the other one..


 ok.cool


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOT MY BIKE BACK LASTWEEK IN TIME FOR OUR PICNIC YESTERDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> LOL..:boink:


:x:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS ttt


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

*Viejito's reppin' at Mexican Fiesta Milwaukee 2011*


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

*Viejito's reppin' at Mexican Fiesta Milwaukee 2012*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MidWestSnowWhyte said:


> View attachment 613798
> View attachment 613799
> View attachment 613800
> 
> *Viejito's reppin' at Mexican Fiesta Milwaukee 2012*


 that's right homie :worship::worship:


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> that's right homie :worship::worship:


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:

*outta all the clubs here in midwest Viejitos always ridin' DEEP!!!! <3 seeing everyone coming together!!!*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

V iejitos in the house 2013


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS I.E metting/bbq today 
Getting everything ready for uniques


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up viejitos


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up viejitos


Was up homie..just rigth here i.e metting down rigth now hetting things pland out for uniques.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS I.E metting/bbq today
> Getting everything ready for uniques


 see you lil homies in 2 weeks


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> see you lil homies in 2 weeks


See you in two weeks homie wer gonna look go out ther...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Dose it look good..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Dose it look good..


 nice nice nice


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice nice nice


Thanls homie its comeing back at uniqies not with. Thise parts tho


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

The mother of god comeing soon


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> The mother of god comeing soon


nice !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up homie..just rigth here i.e metting down rigth now hetting things pland out for uniques.


That's what's up brother is ur bike ready for that show yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> The mother of god comeing soon


Nice.... New parts for it ?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up brother is ur bike ready for that show yet


Should get it thise week homie from the painter but its still not done need a shit laod of things lil by lil ill get it done.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice.... New parts for it ?


For now the og ones its been haveing the gomie nd me are talk about dropping it off at mannys .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Should get it thise week homie from the painter but its still not done need a shit laod of things lil by lil ill get it done.


Damn that's suck. But just take ur time n ur bike be done the way u want it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> For now the og ones its been haveing the gomie nd me are talk about dropping it off at mannys .


That's what's up mannys does some good work.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

i would like to give a big thanks to GOODTIMES ventura county for showing up and giving there support to r fundraiser yesterday


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that's suck. But just take ur time n ur bike be done the way u want it.


True hopefullt by torrez


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Hell yeah manny gets down..


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> i would like to give a big thanks to GOODTIMES ventura county for showing up and giving there support to r fundraiser yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> The mother of god comeing soon


KRAZY GEORGE IS SWITCHING IT UP???


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

ViejitoS BC


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Underconstruction! Trike coming soon!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Its turys bike foo....


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

ViejitoS in the house!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS UP TURY? U GUYS GOING TO FAMILY AFFAIR ON SATURDAY


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Goodmorning all my ViejitoS


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

When's the car wash


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> When's the car wash


Should of been at the meeting


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

to busy to be at the meetings


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> to busy to be at the meetings


If you dont got time for the club we dont got time for you.. you can take you bullshit somewhere else!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

All crazy huh well family is number one priority.


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> All crazy huh well family is number one priority.


Na that aint crazy, when i see you ill show u crazy..
We got a message saying that your lady wont let you out! So why you bullshiting homie?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Dammmmmmmm


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Allll sickkkk huh art..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> Na that aint crazy, when i see you ill show u crazy..
> We got a message saying that your lady wont let you out! So why you bullshiting homie?


That's what I'm saying family first


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> That's what I'm saying family first


First you said "im getting a new cell phone, ill be there after" then after your like my lady wont let me go out.. just stop tryin to lie and bullshit. Take that shit back to warwood hahaha


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

The mother of god flashing my parts one last time before she gose in to her og look


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> First you said "im getting a new cell phone, ill be there after" then after your like my lady wont let me go out.. just stop tryin to lie and bullshit. Take that shit back to warwood hahaha


Lol I did get a new cell after that I went home chilled with my girl. N don't even trip


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> The mother of god flashing my parts one last time before she gose in to her og look


Shit looks bad ass


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

What up with you lil homies up there


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Shit looks bad ass


Hell yeah it dose it makes me wanna get new parts for mine nd leave thise on it..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> What up with you lil homies up there


Was up homie not much just getting ready for next week..


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

The Devils Product coming soon!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Firme homie. Thanks for the love!


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Framing some of the drawings I received from homies and loved ones.. gonna be displaying them with my bike as part of my display


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Everyone ready for uniques!??


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> Everyone ready for uniques!??


 U KNOW IT :yessad:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

KrazyKutting said:


>


Was up homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up homie..


 wassup lil homie r you ready for this weekend


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup lil homie r you ready for this weekend


Hell yeah homie getting my frame back today or tommorow..


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

My bikes not gonna be at uniques.. the guy from K.K just told me my handlebars most likely not gonna be ready by sunday.. shit sucks but fuck it. Ill still be out to support.. ill be ready forsure for torres


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Things anit lookin good for us out here..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought u were rolling deep on this one?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> I thought u were rolling deep on this one?


Who your talkin too.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

You


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Why you tripin foo.you got no bis here nomore..


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww shit getting all but hurt mad.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Didn't know once u get out of a club they look at you like an enemy.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Didn't know once u get out of a club they look at you like an enemy.


You dirent get out you got kickt out...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

My bike back underconstruction...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> My bike back underconstruction...


Waaaaaaattttt


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Waaaaaaattttt


Yupp i know you got something under your sleve for my next frame..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


>


Fosho maybe durind the weekend ill hit you up.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww snap.....big balllerrrrr...lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Awww snap.....big balllerrrrr...lol


Wat not even..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wat not even..


What's up G how u do at uniques


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up G how u do at uniques


Bad homie dirent place but i dont really care about that i only went to have fun with the homies nd bring my club back togther..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Bad homie dirent place but i dont really care about that i only went to have fun with the homies nd bring my club back togther..


Yea that's what all it matters reppn ur club n having fun


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wat chu know about a family comeing togther.
ViejitoS in the mothafuckin house


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wouldve gave everything thing up i went thru saterday mornin to the point i was on my way to the show sunday to see my bike likethise at uniques in her display to ..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTMFT VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Whos in the house!????


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> Whos in the house!????


ViejitoS is in the mothafuckin house..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy Easter , Viejitos Tejas in the house


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Happy Easter , Viejitos Tejas in the house


Happy easter to you to homie nd all the ViejitoS around the world


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies :biggrin:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> good morning homies :biggrin:


Gmorning homie..


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO STROLLING THROUGH:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

highway said:


> VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO STROLLING THROUGH:thumbsup:


 wassup homies


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just got me a 16 inch pixie all og it look like my lil orange one i don't know if i will keep it or sale it :dunno:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> just got me a 16 inch pixie all og it look like my lil orange one i don't know if i will keep it or sale it :dunno:


Post pics homie..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

highway said:


> VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO STROLLING THROUGH:thumbsup:


Was up homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Post pics homie..


 just painted my 16 inch wild cherry kandy i think i am going to keep this one


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> just painted my 16 inch wild cherry kandy i think i am going to keep this one


Good color choice, lets see


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> just painted my 16 inch wild cherry kandy i think i am going to keep this one


Pics danny boy..sick good choice..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Pics danny boy..sick good choice..


 i will post pics after it all put together :naughty:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> i will post pics after it all put together :naughty:


Sick thats was up...custom parts or no..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sick thats was up...custom parts or no..


 on custom parts all og


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> on custom parts all og


Sickkk cant wait to see it homie..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS RIVERSIDE COUNTY Y-QUE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E in the house..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitoS oxnard in the house :guns:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS worldwide in the house..

Thats was up danny boy.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS worldwide in the house..
> 
> Thats was up danny boy.


 :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Wuz up danny


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Gold all in my rims................


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Qvo Familia whos in da House just passing by 
Viejitossssssss


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Buick64 said:


> Qvo Familia whos in da House just passing by
> Viejitossssssss


Was up homie ViejtoS is in the house..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up danny


 what new homie


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

some pics from a show last weekend


























1st radical 1st mild


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> what new homie


Same old shit bro...looking for a new project how bout u


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Same old shit bro...looking for a new project how bout u


 just getting ready for the car show this weekend homie


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

WHAT'S UP DANNY BOY? :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> WHAT'S UP DANNY BOY? :wave:


what's going on mikey


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> just getting ready for the car show this weekend homie


Which ones that?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Which ones that?


 chicano park in san diego


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS en la pinche puta CASA..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS en la pinche puta CASA..


 nice..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's going on mikey


Just working like a Mexican .... LOL!!!! Call me or text me. Lost your #


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice..


Thanks homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just got a new stroller to day..:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> just got a new stroller to day..:biggrin:


So when is Christina due? J/K LOL!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

So you got 3 bikes 2 strollers.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> So you got 3 bikes 2 strollers.


 yes sir


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> So when is Christina due? J/K LOL!


 be nice michael :sprint:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> be nice michael :sprint:


Just playing Danny Boy...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> VIejitos Ttt
> View attachment 632833
> View attachment 632835


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejitoS en la pinche puta CASA..


nice bike


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> good morning homies


Wass up danny boy..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

viejitocencoast said:


> nice bike


Thanks homie...you should engrave the parts ..


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

strip the chrome, polish em and send em my way ...........


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wass up danny boy..


 what's up lil homie. just he working on my stroller. almost done with number 2 stroller


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up lil homie. just he working on my stroller. almost done with number 2 stroller


Deamm homie another one..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Deamm homie another one..


 yes sir. :yes:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes sir. :yes:


Wattt thats was up..you still got your suns bike...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wattt thats was up..you still got your suns bike...


 the blue kandy 20in


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> the blue kandy 20in


Yeahh that one..post a picture of it..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Qvole


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Qvole


 what's up foo..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up foo..


chillin at pyramid lake today. Brought the boat n the fam


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up lil homies


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Qvole


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Was up homies..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Danny Boy, I saw your new stroller on saturday... :thumbsup: Whats next for the haters??:guns:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Danny Boy, I saw your new stroller on saturday... Whats next for the haters??:guns:


 i don't no yet. maybe a pedle car :bowrofl: hno:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

They have no idea what they are in for...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

POST PICS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Have a good weekend homies, Viejitos in the houssee


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Gonna get a new paint job befor torres! 16in streer is mine ! >


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Gonna get a new paint job befor torres! 16in street is mine ! >


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Nah foo its mine..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Nah foo its mine..


 RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN LONG BEACH


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN LONG BEACH


Chales!!! But ill see u there Danny!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Chales!!! But ill see u there Danny!!


 cool uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN LONG BEACH


Sounds like the new toy coming?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> Gonna get a new paint job befor torres! 16in street is mine ! >


:thumbsup: lets not get kicked out like lowrider fest lol jk whats up g


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: lets not get kicked out like lowrider fest lol jk whats up g


He direbt get kickt out foo.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN LONG BEACH


Wat day homie ..your going


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> cool uffin:


Ima feel so out of it-_- raiders chales


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

IT ALL ABOUT THE *RAIDER NATION* HOMIES :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> IT ALL ABOUT THE *RAIDER NATION* HOMIES :worship::worship::worship:


Silver & black!!! 
What about the swap meet ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:x:


78mc said:


> Silver & black!!!
> What about the swap meet ?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Silver & black!!!
> What about the swap meet ?


 the swap meet is the same day mikey :dunno:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> the swap meet is the same day mikey :dunno:


Is the show Sunday?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Is the show Sunday?


 i for got the show on saturday :twak:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> i for got the show on saturday :twak:


Altimers :roflmao:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Altimers :roflmao:


 altimers..what the hell you talking about. *miklo *:rofl:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

here's a picture of my new stroller


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 648971
> View attachment 648972
> here's a picture of my new stroller


DAMN DANNY THATS CLEAN BRO...NICE COLORR COMBO..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Now we want a pic of the 16"


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> DAMN DANNY THATS CLEAN BRO...NICE COLORR COMBO..


 thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Now we want a pic of the 16"


 not done yet homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> altimers..what the hell you talking about. *miklo *:rofl:


Lol ITS FROM ALL THOSE TACKLES u took WHEN U WORE THAT RAIDER JURSEY. LOL


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol ITS FROM ALL THOSE TACKLES u took WHEN U WORE THAT RAIDER JURSEY. LOL


 don't hate miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> don't hate miklo


:roflmao:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning homies. how is going to santa barbara this weekend


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 8am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT..VIEJITOS I.E COMEIN TO PLAY...

From county to county from city to city from state to state from coast to coast .........VIEJITOS EN LA PINCHE CASA Y-QUE......


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

U Guna b in OC at the Roosevelt show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> U Guna b in OC at the Roosevelt show


Nah bro dont got a bike right now..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Nah bro dont got a bike right now..


was up with urs


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> was up with urs


Took it apart..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Took it apart..


dam homie isn't this like da 4th time u do it


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> dam homie isn't this like da 4th time u do it


Yeah i think its the gonna be the last one am saveing up to get a car..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah i think its the gonna be the last one am saveing up to get a car..


orale wa kinda Kar u tryna get


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> orale wa kinda Kar u tryna get


Idk yet i want a 64 or a bmw still thinking about it..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Idk yet i want a 64 or a bmw still thinking about it..


damm high roller haha


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

furby714 said:


> damm high roller haha


None of that homie am just bless..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost ready ViejitoS will be in the mothafucking house Y-QUE


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Almost ready ViejitoS will be in the mothafucking house Y-QUE


 is this show sold out. :dunno:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> is this show sold out. :dunno:


Dont think so last day to send pre regs is june 30.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

doing a little more things to my tricycle :worship::worship:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> doing a little more things to my tricycle :worship::worship:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> doing a little more things to my tricycle :worship::worship:


Your going to torrez..sickk wat..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Your going to torrez..sickk wat..


 i don't know yet lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> i don't know yet lil homie


If you can you should go homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> If you can you should go homie..


 i will try lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> i will try lil homie


Let me know if your gonna make it that way we save yiu a spot with us..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 648971
> View attachment 648972
> here's a picture of my new stroller


nice stoller homie got any extra parts for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> nice stoller homie got any extra parts for sale :thumbsup:


 no.i don't any homie. but r you looking for i know this homie that has some parts


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> no.i don't any homie. but r you looking for i know this homie that has some parts


looking for some wheels with good rubber on them and they got some fenders bro


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> looking for some wheels with good rubber on them and they got some fenders bro


 there is some on ebay right now homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just pre reg for *torres show *see you homies there :biggrin:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> just pre reg for *torres show *see you homies there :biggrin:


See you therr homiee.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

just got me aother stroller :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> just got me aother stroller :biggrin:


Damn boy! Ur so spoiled! More than my kid! He barely owns a pedal car! Lol


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Damn boy! Ur so spoiled! More than my kid! He barely owns a pedal car! Lol


 whst's up robert


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> whst's up robert


Not much just got home from work 
What bout u?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e oxnard mexicali nd cochella at a show in riverside 6/08/13


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Not much just got home from work
> What bout u?


just got me another stroller to work on


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> just got me another stroller to work on


I'm working on one for my nephew as well
I talked to Matt from simi Autopaint supply he said he knows u


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> I'm working on one for my nephew as well
> I talked to Matt from simi Autopaint supply he said he knows u


 ya I order paint supply at least two time a week from him


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> ya I order paint supply at least two time a week from him


Yeah he just sold me a new iwata gun


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Yeah he just sold me a new iwata gun


 wtf. He sold me one about a month ago


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

All pre regd for torres .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up viejitos how u guys doings


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up viejitos how u guys doings


Was up homie doing good out here ..nd you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up homie doing good out here ..nd you


Doing good on myself just been working. How ur bikes comung along


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good on myself just been working. How ur bikes comung along


Thas was up homie..its comeing iut good so far 
Desided to slow down on it nd take it step by step so that everything comes out how i want it..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

added a new stroller to the collection


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 663186
> View attachment 663187


DAMN DANNY BAD ASS COLLECTION...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 663186
> View attachment 663187
> added a new stroller to the collection


Damn it Danny! There's gonna be two orange strollers in the 805 now!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Sickk looking good dannyboy..


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

i still need to get the white rubber for the bumper and get it pinstripe :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> DAMN DANNY BAD ASS COLLECTION...


 thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Damn it Danny! There's gonna be two orange strollers in the 805 now!


 yes sir :banghead:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

New i.e chapter prospect..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

going to fresno just pre-reg


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT ViejitoS in the house..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

What s up fam, well just got some bad news, my nephew, Isaihi M.,13ys,old, has just been diagnosed with a cancer tumor by his lungs, will undergo chemo for the next 3 months,and he was just getting in customizing bikes,so we will need your prayers so he can pull thru this, fundraising will be in the works soon. Thanks


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry to here that bro hopefully everything wors out for you nd your fam my prayer go out to you guys god bless nd stay strong..


MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> What s up fam, well just got some bad news, my nephew, Isaihi M.,13ys,old, has just been diagnosed with a cancer tumor by his lungs, will undergo chemo for the next 3 months,and he was just getting in customizing bikes,so we will need your prayers so he can pull thru this, fundraising will be in the works soon. Thanks


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanx bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Gracias for the bump homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning lil homies


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Qvo


----------



## plaqueman (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been out of the game for a minute......but I'm back!!! If guys want your article mounted & preserved to take to the shows.....hit me up!

http://pressingnewsinc.com/ or https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pressing-News-Inc/147648818758682?fref=ts 

Cell 813-404-6713 :thumbsup:


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone got a 16in back rim for sale??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Haven't been on here for a while.
Viejitos looking sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haven't been on here for a while.
> Viejitos looking sharp! :thumbsup:


I know huh...
How you been foo
Just wait till you see wat we got going in our garage


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

sneak peek at my boys trike im converting to greenlatern theme,still working on the body's 3d


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Homeboy tudy killing the 16"street with his pixe 
Thats forsure..ViejitoS en la pinche casa...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up homie. i got front & back 16 inch original schwinn pixie rims


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Post pics homie..


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up homie. i got front & back 16 inch original schwinn pixie rims


Are they ready for show? If so how much? I need some for this weekend


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

pm. me your number lil homie and i will send you some pic wend i get off of work..


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

Fuck arts kustoms! Fuck that foo spanks! Always bullshittin us and never coming threw on time. No torres super show for us..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

my tricycle took 1 place special interest and 2 best in show at torres show ....


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> my tricycle took 1 place special interest and 2 best in show at torres show ....


Good job bro


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Good job bro


 thanks homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Congrats danny..


 thanks


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Post pics of the trophys you got.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

next show is traffic..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Sickkkk my parts have to wait then see you ther danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sickkkk my parts have to wait then see you ther danny..


cool


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wat are you bringing..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wat are you bringing..


tricycle and strollers and maybe the 12 inch.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

@ lil homie who going to the show


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> @ lil homie who going to the show


You going to the Oldies show?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> You going to the Oldies show?


 is it the same day. mike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> is it the same day. mike


It is? That sucks...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

The i.e bike club nd wer trying to get san bernandino nd am try to get a hold of the new riverside chapter to get ther bombas out ther..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Sick your gonna have a sick line up out ther..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

@ lil homies did you guys get your pre-reg for the super show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> @ lil homies did you guys get your pre-reg for the super show


For vegas?


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS i.e in the house 
TMFTT..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> For vegas?


 ya lil homie. put i forgot you got that one from me


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> ya lil homie. put i forgot you got that one from me


Yeah am call lrm so they can send me one.


----------



## 951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE (Jan 15, 2013)

New look!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

951.Tury.ViejitoS.IE said:


> New look!


 that look nice lil homie :worship::worship:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lil Homies the up coming car show will be cancel for me my mother in law just pass away :angel::angel:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Its alrite danny family firts..my prayer go out to you family in thise hard times shes in a better place now.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lil Homies the up coming car show will be cancel for me my mother in law just pass away :angel::angel:


Sorry to hear about that... Let the wife know my heart goes out to her... There are always more shows....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Its alrite danny family firts..my prayer go out to you family in thise hard times shes in a better place now.


 thanks lil homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Sorry to hear about that... Let the wife know my heart goes out to her... There are always more shows....


 thanks mike


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about ur loss Danny! My prayers go out to ur family! RIP


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Sorry to hear about ur loss Danny! My prayers go out to ur family! RIP


 thanks robert


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks lil homie


Welcome homie see you on the next one..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT . STAY UP DANNY HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT . STAY UP DANNY HOPE ALL IS GOOD


Thanks miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vm0m0 said:


> Thanks miklo


:h5:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Finaly getting my frame nd fenders today..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

First place full at todays royal fantacies custom car nd bike show


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> First place full at todays royal fantacies custom car nd bike show


Looking badass, congrats


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Looking badass, congrats


Thanks homie ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> First place full at todays royal fantacies custom car nd bike show


:thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD


Thanks homie..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> First place full at todays royal fantacies custom car nd bike show


Congrats lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> Congrats lil homie


Thankz dannyboy.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> First place full at todays royal fantacies custom car nd bike show


TTT FOR VIEJITOS !!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR VIEJITOS !!!!


Was up hpmie ..thanks for the bump homie..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Sick turnd out at traffic car show 1 place semi 20" first place 16"street 1 place 16" trike 2 place street trike 2 place spacial entrest


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sick turnd out at traffic car show 1 place semi 20" first place 16"street 1 place 16" trike 2 place street trike 2 place spacial entrest


 that's right all day viejitos is in house !!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking nice out there at Traffic Car show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> that's right all day viejitos is in house !!!


You know it homie thatnks for the love.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Looking nice out there at Traffic Car show


Thamks for the pic homie..


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT ViejitoS WW IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good morning homies uffin:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> Good morning homies uffin:


Was up danny..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up danny..


 just right he at work lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> just right he at work lil homie


Thats was up homie hows everything going..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up homie hows everything going..


what's up lil homie. almost show time. :sprint:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up lil homie. almost show time. :sprint:


Yupp.you still going to vegas


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yupp.you still going to vegas


 fresno this weekend lil homie. and for vegas it's still in the air :banghead:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> fresno this weekend lil homie. and for vegas it's still in the air :banghead:


Sick good luck out ther homie...wat i hurd ther was gonna be a big danny nd christinas party out ther the same weekend or is it the wrong couple


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sick good luck out ther homie...wat i hurd ther was gonna be a big danny nd christinas party out ther the same weekend or is it the wrong couple


 the wrong couple lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> the wrong couple lil homie


Oh alright...you gotta go tho homie..how you doin fresno..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Oh alright...you gotta go tho homie..how you doin fresno..


 i got 2 place minnie mouse pedle car got 1 place :loco::roflmao:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> i got 2 place minnie mouse pedle car got 1 place :loco::roflmao:


Oh deamm fuck it eyy your still in the top 3..you still got thst 12"


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

​TTT LOOKING GOOD DANNY


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Oh deamm fuck it eyy your still in the top 3..you still got thst 12"


 ya i still got it. will see what happen in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ​TTT LOOKING GOOD DANNY


 thanks foo..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good in fresno homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Looking good in fresno homie


 thanks homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> ya i still got it. will see what happen in vegas :biggrin:


So that means you be going...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> So that means you be going...


 YES SUR :biggrin:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> YES SUR :biggrin:


Sick sick see you their homie..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I wounder wat the fuck is next..


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up homies just passing thru BIG *BUMP TO VIEJITOS *


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up homies just passing thru BIG *BUMP TO VIEJITOS *


was up homie...thanks for the bump


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up for the weekend lil homies


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up for the weekend lil homies


Nothing out here really homie...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning lil homies


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> good morning lil homies


Was upp dannyboy..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was upp dannyboy..


what's up lil homie. just getting the tricycle ready for the super show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Coo coo...us to homiee..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT SEE U GUY'S ON SATURDAY AT SABOA SHOW !!!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT SEE U GUY'S ON SATURDAY AT SABOA SHOW !!!


Thanks for the bump homie...see you thier..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thanks for the bump homie...see you thier..


Will be there forshure ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up lil homie how did the show go this weekend. did you guy go.. :dunno:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up lil homie how did the show go this weekend. did you guy go.. :dunno:


Yeah went .its was cool till it statded raining nd shit.i got 2nd place in full 20"


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah went .its was cool till it statded raining nd shit.i got 2nd place in full 20"


Nice


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah went .its was cool till it statded raining nd shit.i got 2nd place in full 20"


 2 place that's good lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> 2 place that's good lil homie


Yeah .thanks homie.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah .thanks homie.


 getting my tricycle pinstripe :nicoderm:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> getting my tricycle pinstripe :nicoderm:


Sick sick,.wat else are you doing to it..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sick sick,.wat else are you doing to it..


 i will send you a pic later :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale someone getting ready for vegas :h5:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> i will send you a pic later :nicoderm:


Sick forsure bdanyboy.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I need a nade for these mofo.


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I need a nade for these mofo.


 nice


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> nice


Thanks gonna get a lil something something for vegas..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

pinstripe is done now i got to put the tricycle together for vegas


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> pinstripe is done now i got to put the tricycle together for vegas


Wer the pics you wer gonna send me dannny.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wer the pics you wer gonna send me dannny.


 pm me your number lil homie. i don't know how to put them in layitlow. :dunno:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

GOOD MORNING LIL HOMIES


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=790305&stc=1&d=1380963694 TTT Reppin last weekend , took 1st radical


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=790305&stc=1&d=1380963694 TTT Reppin last weekend , took 1st radical


 congrats homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

1 place at the super show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Vm0m0 said:


> 1 place at the super show


Congrats Danny bike looks bad ass with that new windshield...well deserved..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> 1 place at the super show


Congrats homie well decerved..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Congats Danny, always looking badass, I hope to get out to Vegas and rep with ya nextime. VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Congrats Danny bike looks bad ass with that new windshield...well deserved..


 thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Congats Danny, always looking badass, I hope to get out to Vegas and rep with ya nextime. VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


 thanks homie


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Congrats homie well decerved..


 what's up lil homie were you been :dunno:


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

*VIEJITOS any save the dates for 2014 ready for MIDWEST I can start posting up????? send em to me  and ill get em posted!!!! *:wave:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> what's up lil homie were you been :dunno:


Everywere homie just getting that money..if i dont sale my bike it will be getting a lil something done for next yr.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Everywere homie just getting that money..if i dont sale my bike it will be getting a lil something done for next yr.


that sound good to me lil homie


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> that sound good to me lil homie


Yuppp any shows up on the oxnard..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning lil homies


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTMFT ..ViejitoS IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

A peek at my paint so far b4 it was cleared not ready to reveal it but my bike freakshow still under construction. Will keep u posted oh p.s. Is it just me or have peopl been starting to build more and more bikes lately , I saw 1 strapped to the front of a via bus recently and a lot of cruisers on the streets....hmmm we'll I hope lowrider bikes somehow come back.

View attachment 900545


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey what's that in the water in your 1st pic..can't tell...my wife says ghost....I say person lol...maybe a booey?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Whatsup josh, see u here on layitlow with us now, show em how we rep here in san anto , Viejitos in the house. ...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning lil homies uffin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

good morning lil homies....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

What's good Danny ready for Christmas?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> What's good Danny ready for Christmas?


yes sir.how about you...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Almost homie...waiting for another paycheck to knish shopping lol


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=985537&stc=1&d=1388380217


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTMFT VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Qvo


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Qvo


 what's up foo...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats up u ready for uniques?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up u ready for uniques?


yes sir..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard you got a new bike Danny


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> I heard you got a new bike Danny


yes sir. all original 1965 slik chik stingray


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

And I also heard about the price you lucky!!!!!! Can't wait to see it at the shows


----------



## SIXD8 IMPALA (Jul 30, 2012)

Quick question how much are the frames going for (it's a schwinn I think 1966 ) and the tank is plated ?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Came up on a 1965, all original schwinn slik chik stingray


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That fucker is clean my boy!! Even with white walls!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> That fucker is clean my boy!! Even with white walls!


thanks


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

what's up lil homies.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Whos going to uniques....
viejitoS I.E jn the house...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

got me a new toy


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice rag Danny! So no more bikes?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Danny is done with bikes..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Naa I don't think so unless you see that car looking as good as his trike


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Whos going to uniques....
> viejitoS I.E jn the house...


 Me


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Naa I don't think so unless you see that car looking as good as his trike


Oh it will.. That's his dream car.. I known Danny about 20 years now & it safe to say the bikes are going to take a back seat to the car..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Nice rag Danny! So no more bikes?


 yes, super show


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> Oh it will.. That's his dream car.. I known Danny about 20 years now & it safe to say the bikes are going to take a back seat to the car..


 you know me mikey.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> Oh it will.. That's his dream car.. I known Danny about 20 years now & it safe to say the bikes are going to take a back seat to the car..


Nice! Can't wait to see what he's gonna do with it!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT NEWEST BIKE TO THE LATINS FINEST. BUT HAD TO POST IT HERE WHERE IT CAME FROM. VIEJITOS. TOOK 2ND BOTH DAYS AT IMPALAS MAG N STREETLOW THIS PASS WEEKEND


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Fooo ...tell dream i got a rack nd 6 hunnys at uniques nd to set it up in the viejitos line. Wen he gets there nd ill shoot him that for it back.hah


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT NEWEST BIKE TO THE LATINS FINEST. BUT HAD TO POST IT HERE WHERE IT CAME FROM. VIEJITOS. TOOK 2ND BOTH DAYS AT IMPALAS MAG N STREETLOW THIS PASS WEEKEND


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up fellas I'm headed to the palms springs area Monday and wanna shoot a couple bikes from the ie area hit me up in a PM if interested..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Was up fellas I'm headed to the palms springs area Monday and wanna shoot a couple bikes from the ie area hit me up in a PM if interested..


shoot me a text 9512305118


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

*Newest member of Viejitos bike club, San Antonio chapter...lil dreamer 67*


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 1135593


Viejitos in da houssseee...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS I.E b.c in the house nd only ViejitoS IN THE HOUSE....we copyrigh that shit..


"PRAY FOR ME" cs early 14 late 15


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT Tejas chapter still here reppin


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I.E STILL HERE TO HOMIE...
ViejitoS in the mothafuckin housee...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTMFT..V'S UP


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS I.E b.c ttmft
Love admire nd feel motivatied nd am thankful for wat thise chapter has turnd into big things happend nd will happen for thise club ViejitoS i.e b.c in the mothafucking house


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS INLAND EMPIRE B.C
like to welcome new member .
Nd thanks to the members that are still here since day one


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS in the mothafucking house
V's up world wide


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Viejitos San Antonio Tx, gettin ready for the new year with some makeovers and new additions. Have a Merry Christmas homies


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

TTT VIEJITOS VICLEROS N.M. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT San Anto Viejitos in da house. ...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> TTT San Anto Viejitos in da house. ...


20150621_004859.jpg
Sneek at my frame upgrades


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hit me up homie


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: VIEJITOS VICLEROS IN THE HOUSE


----------

